# Balance is fine - learn2play!



## Wolfner (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

gleich zu Beginn, entschuldigt den provokanten Titel. Der ist überspitzt und dient nur den Klicks ;-P

Worum es eigentlich geht:

Ich spiele einen Level 40 Schwarzork (RR53). Schwarzorks sind ja angeblich unter den Tanks (neben dem Schwarzen Gardisten) genau die, die keiner brauchen kann. Hält nix aus, wird ständig generft und Schaden machen kann man damit auch nicht (Nein, wirklich nicht!).

Seit dem letzten Patch beschäftige ich mich immer mehr mit der eigenen Klasse, verbessere meine Ausrüstung, Taktiken, Moral, baue auf dem auf was ich schon weiß, bringe meine Stats auf ein möglichst hohes Maximum und schaue mir an welche genau meiner Klasse was bringen, sehe mir die verschiedenen Schadenstypen an, versuche Sets zu kombinieren um die Boni ordentlich auszunutzen, informiere mich über meine Klasse im Gruppenspiel und versuche auch ein wenig die Techniken meiner Gegner anzusehen, nutze die Berufe völlig aus (18/19+ Talismane und Salbungen), rechne mit den Schadens- und Attributsformeln rum (soweit sie gegeben sind), hole mir Erfahrungsberichte von anderen Schwarzorks, versuche auch sonst die Spielmechanik so weit wie möglich zu verstehen etc. etc. 

Und siehe da, was ist das Ergebnis? Meine Klasse ist sicher noch nicht ausreichend überarbeitet ("Da Härteste" wurde mit 1.2 nutzlos und ist es nach wie vor), aber plötzlich kommt mir das ganze Spiel *wesentlich *ausbalancierter vor. Auch wenn ich mich umstellen musste.
Ich kann mich wieder mit allen Damagedealern anlegen (wie vor 1.2), überlebe länger auf dem Schlachtfeld und bringe meiner Gruppe sogar etwas. Das ganze als Support/Offensiv-Hybride.


Was ich mich nun wirklich ernsthaft frage (und diese Frage habe ich im Warhammer-Alliance-Forum schon gestellt, was ziemliche Entrüstung hervorgerufen hat):
*Mir ist durchaus klar, dass noch vieles getan werden muss, aber KANN ES SEIN (und das sage ich nur anhand der Erfahrung die ich gemacht habe), dass die Balance nicht SO fürchterlich ist, wie viele sagen und viele Leute einfach nur keinen Aufwand betreiben wollen sich mit der Spielmechanik zu beschäftigen?*

Ich will nicht, dass es irgendwie anmaßend oder überheblich klingt (tut's aber... ich weiß :- nur habe ich das Gefühl, dass viel von diesem "Underpowerd"/"Overpowered"/"FOTM"-Geheule aufhören würde wenn sich die Leute einmal ordentlich mit ihrer Klasse beschäftigen würden.

Ich vergleiche das Beschäftigen mit der Spielmechanik immer ganz gerne mal mit den alten P&P-Rollenspielen-Regelwerken.
Wenn du da nicht mindestens 30 Seiten Regeln liest kannst du überhaupt nicht spielen ^^
(Und das ist meistens noch die Kurzfassung. Ich glaube Das Schwarze Auge kommt mit allen Regelbänden auf über 1000 Seiten.) 
Stell sich sowas mal einer in einem MMO vor. 

Nicht vergessen: Das alles von nem Schwarzork. Der Ar***-Klasse unter den Tanks schlechthin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Wolfner


----------



## Krawuzi (28. Juli 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> *Mir ist durchaus klar, dass noch vieles getan werden muss, aber KANN ES SEIN (und das sage ich nur anhand der Erfahrung die ich gemacht habe), dass die Balance nicht SO fürchterlich ist, wie viele sagen und viele Leute einfach nur keinen Aufwand betreiben wollen sich mit der Spielmechanik zu beschäftigen?*



Nein das kann nicht sein!


----------



## pulla_man (28. Juli 2009)

natürlich beschäftigen sich 95% der spieler nicht mit ihrer geschweige denn mit gegnerklassen. haben sie ja auch nicht nötig, da sie imba sind und alles was sie killt is overpowered imbalanced oder cheater.

95% der spieler sind noobs und haben meist keine ahnung, ich zähle mich übrigens auch dazu, weil ich mich nie wirklich mit der gegnerklasse etc beschäftigt habe



> Nein das kann nicht sein!



naja, die balance ist seit dem aoe nerf eigentlich wieder erträglicher als vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (28. Juli 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> naja, die balance ist seit dem aoe nerf eigentlich wieder erträglicher als vorher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht zu vergessen, dass 1.3.0b nur ein Teil des Balancepatch 1.3.1 ist.

Ich vergleiche das Beschäftigen mit der Spielmechanik immer ganz gerne mal mit den alten P&P-Rollenspielen-Regelwerken.

Wenn du da nicht mindestens 30 Seiten Regeln liest kannst du überhaupt nicht spielen ^^
(Und das ist meistens noch die Kurzfassung. Ich glaube Das Schwarze Auge kommt mit allen Regelbänden auf über 1000 Seiten, nur das braucht man das halt nicht alles) 

Stell sich sowas mal einer in einem MMO vor.


----------



## zadros (28. Juli 2009)

ich finds momentan bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten auch recht balanced - der zelot bräuchte noch ein bissl liebe genauso wie der runi dann noch bugfixes und beim magus den waffenschaden irgendwie in die casts verrechnen, damit der mim maschinisten gleich zieht und alles is in butter!

Vllt. noch bissl schaden beim Choppa abziehen aber da streiten sich ja die gemüter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (28. Juli 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Vllt. noch bissl schaden beim Choppa abziehen aber da streiten sich ja die gemüter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da hab ich mich wohl doch verlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne der schaden vom choppa is genau richtig. der aoe nerf des spalta war genau richtig, sollte nun auch noch unser single schaden generft werden könnte ich auch ne hexe ohne dolche spielen, dann mach ich genauso viel schaden und hab gleiche überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit ;D

der barbar müsste evtl noch gebufft werden.


----------



## Scyeye (28. Juli 2009)

der balance an sich macht sich schon bemerkbar, nur mein runenpriester ist im t4 nun noch mehr das opfer von calling gruppen - 100fuß gruppen-heal suckt derbst, da ich schön in der range von den ganzen range-dd's stehe und da bei uns viele calling gruppen rumrennen, bin ich natürlich gefundenes fressen - naja erstmal spiel wieder zum laufen bringen

MFG


----------



## Huds (28. Juli 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> *Mir ist durchaus klar, dass noch vieles getan werden muss, aber KANN ES SEIN (und das sage ich nur anhand der Erfahrung die ich gemacht habe), dass die Balance nicht SO fürchterlich ist, wie viele sagen und viele Leute einfach nur keinen Aufwand betreiben wollen sich mit der Spielmechanik zu beschäftigen?*



Genau so ist es ... die leute zocken nach Änderungen Hinrlos weiter ohne sich Gedanken über die Änderungen an ihren Klassen zu machen. Jammern nur rum wegen ein paar schadenpunkten weniger und sehen das gesamtbild gar nicht. Solche Leute haben eh nix drauf aber leider schreien die wenigen von denen SO LAUT das man das gefühl hat das es so viele sind. ist aber die Minderheit kannst mir ruhig glauben.


----------



## zadros (28. Juli 2009)

Scyeye schrieb:


> naja erstmal spiel wieder zum laufen bringen



und danach deinen charakter, denn movement ist gerade als runi/zelot das A und O.
Bin ich der einzige Heiler, der keine Probleme mit dem rangenerf hat?


----------



## Scyeye (28. Juli 2009)

@zadros - ich weiß schon was ich zu tun habe nur wenn ich vorne die grp heal und hinten stehen welche mit calling addon bringt mir rennen auch nich viel


----------



## Pymonte (28. Juli 2009)

ist doch normal. Ist seid WoW Gang und Gebe (also vermehrt) dass man maximalen Erfolg möchte, ohne Aufwand.
Beispiel: Früher (pre WotLK oder noch härter: preBC) musste man sich, um erfolgreich zu sein, wirklich sehr mit seiner Klasse auseinandersetzen.

Selbst bei meiner kurzen WotLK/Ulduar Testzeit musste ich mir gar keine Gedanken mehr über den Magier machen. Reflexe, Mitdenken etc sind nicht mehr wirklich erforderlich, Skillungen und Theory ist total Nebensache gewurden. Während ich früher mit Leuten teilweise ein Wochenende lang an meiner Skillung getüftelt hab (mit anderen Mages), hab ich beim kruzen Reinschauen einfach nur irgendwo Punkte reingedrückt und es ging dennoch sehr gut.


----------



## Long_Wolf (28. Juli 2009)

Ist korrekt Wolfner, merk ich auch immer wieder wenn ich abrupt den Char wechseln muss, dann bist du noch in Gedanken Schwarzork und wirst als Spalta zerissen wenn du denselben Routinen folgst wie vorher...

Sobald man aber erstmal seine Spielweise wieder anpasst (und in dem Moment den Kopf schüttelt darüber was man getan hat) läuft es wieder.

Was Gegnerklassen angeht kann ich das ebenfalls bestätigen, man lernt mit bissel Übung schnell an wen man sich wagen kann und an wen nicht, oder sogar wo der/die  Spieler es ausmachen ob man eine Klasse knackt oder nicht. Es gibt Hexenjäger und Weisse Löwen denen dreh ich als Schwarzork in aller Gemütsruhe den Rücken zu, aber lese ich da bestimmte Namen, äääh nö, um die muss ich mich kümmern.

Rest unterschreib ich jetzt mal (Berufe/Ausrüstung) ohne meinen Senf dazuzugeben ;D


----------



## Lari (28. Juli 2009)

Erzähl doch keinen Mist...
Oben wird Theorycrafting beschrieben, welches es wohl auch in WAR mittlerweile gibt.
WoW ist kein Buttonsmashing-ololol-ImbaDD Spiel.
Wer sich mit einem Spiel auseinandersetzt, und vor allem seiner Klasse, ist erfolgreicher/nützlicher für die Gruppe.

Warum haben wir sonst einen Magier, der einen anderen gleichequippten Magier mit fast doppeltem Schaden abhängt?
Wieso schafft mein Priester 1/3 mehr Schaden als gleichequippte Priester? Weil alles ohne Hintergedanken gemacht werden kann und man sich nicht mit seiner Klasse beschäftigen muss? Bestimmt nicht.

Du willst Beispiel für maximalen Erfolg bei minimalen Aufwand?
Was war denn mit den Kreisraidern? LEere Stadtinstanzen suchen um die PQ in Ruhe farmen zu können. Balkontaktiken, Stadteinnahme per T2(T3?) Szenarien.

Du versuchst das Verhalten der Spieler in WAR mit dem Verhalten von WoW-Spielern bzw. dem negativen Einfluss von WoW zu erklären.
Aber welcher passionierte WoW-Spieler spielt WAR denn noch? Kaum einer. WAR hat seine eigene Community, mit den Whinern, den Flamern, den Fanboys und allem, was dazu gehört. Und gerade da WAR sich eigentlich nur um PvP dreht wird immer Geschrei da sein, weil sich jemand benachteiligt fühlt.

Seitdem MMORPGs massentauglich sind hat sich diese Spielerkultur verbreitet, und wenn es nicht WoW gewesen wäre, dass den Zahn der Zeit getroffen hätte, wäre es ein anderes Spiel gewesen. Die Spieler wären heute die gleichen.

Edit: Der AE-Nerf ist doch draußen, oder? Ist es nicht eigentlich logisch, dass jetzt, wo AE nicht mehr FOTM ist, einem das Spiel ausbalancierter vorkommt?


----------



## Astravall (28. Juli 2009)

Sehe ich ganz genauso Wolfner.

Am besten finde ich die Leute die sich immernoch über AoE-Bomber-Gruppen aufregen und weiter nervs fordern (ich hab gar keine SG und bin Hauptsächlich DOT geskillt also bitte nicht gleich wieder einschlagen: 'Das sagt er nur weil er AoE-Feuerzauberer spielt'  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Natürlich gibt es noch Bombergruppen ... wäre ja auch schlimm wenn das nun total sinnlos wäre, aber nun kann man auch gut was dagegensetzen.

Sicher hier und da kann man sicher noch darüber nachdenken Anpassungen zu machen ... nach den ganzen AoE-Änderungen muss man sowieso erst mal neu schauen wo man drehen muss, aber so schlimm wie in den Foren geheult wird ist es sicher nicht. Leider ist das der Eindruck der bei sich informierenden potenziellen Neuanfängern hängen bleibt :/. Mal sehen was 1.3.1 bringt an Klassenänderungen.

Was die Heiler angeht ... ich war eigentlich gar nicht so traurig dass der Gruppenhealrange runter geht, weil ich mit meinem Siggi eh schon immer an vorderster Front war. Allerdings ist es nicht gerade einfach geworden, da momentan die Überlebenschancen da vorne rapide gesunken sind da man direkt wegassistet wird. Leider hat der Sigmar auch keine guten Singletarget-Heilungen wie die anderen heiler die darauf ausweichen können. Aber gut werde mir da noch was einfallen müssen bis ich damit wieder zurecht komme.

MfG Michael


----------



## Fyralon (28. Juli 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Hallo,...
> 
> 
> *Mir ist durchaus klar, dass noch vieles getan werden muss, aber KANN ES SEIN (und das sage ich nur anhand der Erfahrung die ich gemacht habe), dass die Balance nicht SO fürchterlich ist, wie viele sagen und viele Leute einfach nur keinen Aufwand betreiben wollen sich mit der Spielmechanik zu beschäftigen?*....
> ...







Das Balancing ist nahezu perfekt!Die meisten haben einfach keine Lust sich mit Ihrer Klasse die sie spielen auseinander zu setzen.Viele sind einfach nicht in der lage im Team zu spielen und wollen nur sich selbst "verwirklichen".Die meisten sind schon hoffnungslos überfordert wenn sie auf ihren Heiler achten sollen bzw mal ein "Bewachen" casten sollen.Anderes Spiel -Das ist einer der Gründe weshalb Blizz diesen Winerlis den Paladin gegeben hat.Zurück zu Warhammer -Du hast richtig erkannt das Mythic eigentlich saugute Arbeit geleistet hat!


Ich hoffe und bete das Mythic seinen Weg so weitergeht...das aus Warhammer kein so'n Massenschund wie WoW wird....




Mfg


----------



## DerTingel (28. Juli 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> und danach deinen charakter, denn movement ist gerade als runi/zelot das A und O.
> Bin ich der einzige Heiler, der keine Probleme mit dem rangenerf hat?



nein, ich renne schon länger nichtmehr als grp-heilung spammender bot rum.
und balance...naja, einige sind ja sehr zufrieden, die wären aber auch zufrieden wenn n großer content patch angekündigt wird, und dann nach nem halben jahr für jede klasse 2 neue waffen eingeführt werden.
ich hab und hatte nie probleme mit den fotm klassen, aber dass etwas an der balance nicht stimmen kann, sieht man doch ganz klar daran, welche klassen am häufigsten auftauchen. 
und ja, auch daran muss sich ein mmo messen lassen...inwieweit sind alle klassen gleichberechtigt auf dem schlachtfeld, welche klasse hat wieviele vorteile und welche nachteile hat sie dabei. und das verhältnis stimmt nunmal garnicht in WAR. 
es gibt klassen, ich rede mal von den heilern, die bekommen alles in den allerwertesten geblasen und andere klassen bleiben der notstopfen. man nehme die geierfürsten ini...schonmal überlegt wie man die bosse 3, 4, und 5 ohne schami oder jünger schaffen soll, welche die debuffs entfernen können? die entwickler anscheinend nicht...wir müssen 2 zeloten aus der gilde aussen vor lassen und mit alli mitgliedern auffüllen, weil die entwickler einfach unfähig sind. 
so, und nun flame on...balance ist ok...blablubb...l2p etc...
mfg


----------



## Shagkul (28. Juli 2009)

Ihr habt doch alle keine Ahnung..... aber sowas von nicht....... ich werde doch sicherlich nicht meine Doktorarbeit über meine Klasse schreiben...... ideen habt ihr...... mit der eigenen Klasse befassen... am schluß erwartest Du noch, dass ich die Spielweise des Gegners auch noch kennen soll..... oder wie jez!?


*!!->* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Edit: Ja @Lari gib ihm saures!! 
Schon allein deshalb, weil es dadurch immer zu einer Diskussion WoW vs WAR verkommt und das nicht ansatzweise mit dem Threadthema zu tun hat....... narf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Pymonte las halt mal das böse Wort weg. Man könnt es auch umschreiben und wenn dann noch einer meckert wäre es reine Spekulation um welches MMO es ginge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es ist wirklich nicht sehr hilfreich, weils sonst wieder Seitenweise hin und her geht........


----------



## Astravall (28. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Du willst Beispiel für maximalen Erfolg bei minimalen Aufwand?
> Was war denn mit den Kreisraidern? LEere Stadtinstanzen suchen um die PQ in Ruhe farmen zu können. Balkontaktiken, Stadteinnahme per T2(T3?) Szenarien.
> ...



Hui in Deckung ... Lari wirft wieder mit Halbwissen um sich welches er hier gelesen oder irgendwo gehört hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Michael

PS: Den ersten Teil der Stadteinahme braucht man nun mal viele T3-Chars weil T4-Chars nicht mehr an den Stadt-Szenarios teilnehmen können, diese aber einen großen Einfluss auf die Eroberungspunkte haben. Das ist von Mythic aber auch so gewollt und hat nix damit zu tun den 'leichten' weg zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lari (28. Juli 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Hui in Deckung ... Lari wirft wieder mit Halbwissen um sich welches er hier gelesen oder irgendwo gehört hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ihr mit eurem HAlbwissen, echt mal, fällt euch nichts besseres ein?
Spieler gehen immer den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes. Auch in WAR. Oder willst du leugnen, dass kreisgeraidet wurde? Das die Balkontaktik genutzt wurde (oder immer noch wird)? Das die Stadt per Szenarien eingenommen wurde, als es funktionierte.

Ich will hier kein Spielvergleich anstreben, mir geht es nur gehörig auf den Nerv, wenn jemand alle Spieler eines Spieles mal pauschal als tastenhämmernde Affen darstellt, welche infektiös die Spieler eines völlig anderen Spiels innerlich verderben und zu genauso hirnlos tastenhämmernden und rumwhinenden Affen macht.

Die Spieler von WAR beschweren sich oder whinen in Foren rum wegen der Balance? Das MUSS WoW schuld sein. Hallo? Wie paranoid kann man sein?


----------



## Astravall (28. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ihr mit eurem HAlbwissen, echt mal, fällt euch nichts besseres ein?
> Spieler gehen immer den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes. Auch in WAR. Oder willst du leugnen, dass kreisgeraidet wurde? Das die Balkontaktik genutzt wurde (oder immer noch wird)? Das die Stadt per Szenarien eingenommen wurde, als es funktionierte.
> 
> Ich will hier kein Spielvergleich anstreben, mir geht es nur gehörig auf den Nerv, wenn jemand alle Spieler eines Spieles mal pauschal als tastenhämmernde Affen darstellt, welche infektiös die Spieler eines völlig anderen Spiels innerlich verderben und zu genauso hirnlos tastenhämmernden und rumwhinenden Affen macht.
> ...



Nein ich bestreite nicht dass es Kreisraiden gab ... aber die Spieler sind doch selber Schuld .... SIE forderten doch unbedingt Belohnungen für die Eroberungen. Ich habe noch nie verstanden warum es wie in DAoC nicht reichte die Burg dem verhassten Feind zu entreissen oder ihm keines Falls zu überlassen ... Der Spaß aus den Schlachten würde MIR reichen.

Aber was die Stadtszenarioeroberungen angeht ... also entweder habe ich was verpasst ... aber das ist IMHO so gewollt, dass ich über T3 Szenarios die Stadt erobern kann, wenn eine Seite die Szenarios dominiert. Wenn sich die PQs die wage halten bleiben nur die Szenarios  als entscheidende Instanz.

MfG Michael


----------



## Görms (28. Juli 2009)

Balance ist nunmal nicht alles, zu einem guten Spieler gehört auch das Wissen über eigene Skills sowie die des Feindes, strategisches Stellungsspiel und (was ich in war so schrecklich finde) die Ausrüstung, ohne aktuelles/gutes Gear ist man einfach nicht überlebensfähig. Auch ein hoher Rufrang trägt zum überleben bei, steht ausser frage.


----------



## Lari (28. Juli 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Nein ich bestreite nicht dass es Kreisraiden gab ... aber die Spieler sind doch selber Schuld .... SIE forderten doch unbedingt Belohnungen für die Eroberungen. Ich habe noch nie verstanden warum es wie in DAoC nicht reichte die Burg dem verhassten Feind zu entreissen oder ihm keines Falls zu überlassen ... Der Spaß aus den Schlachten würde MIR reichen.


Und damit wären wir genau da angekommen, wo ich hinwollte:
Die Spieler von WAR haben es gefordert. Niemand anderes.

Und nun sind es die WAR-Spieler, die wegen der Balance rumwhinen (wo eigentlich? Gab es nach 1.3.0b eigentlich schon Balance-Beschwerdethreads? Oo).
Pymontes Begründung: Ja, man ist aus WoW gewohnt mit Faceroll alles machen zu können. Man braucht sich nicht mehr mit der Klasse beschäftigen. Und hier sage ich ganz klar: Bullshit.
Nicht jeder hat vorher WoW gespielt. Und vor allem stimmt es auch einfach nicht, Beispiele standen im vorherigen Post.


----------



## Mithriwan (28. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ist doch normal. Ist seid WoW Gang und Gebe (also vermehrt) dass man maximalen Erfolg möchte, ohne Aufwand.
> Beispiel: Früher (pre WotLK oder noch härter: preBC) musste man sich, um erfolgreich zu sein, wirklich sehr mit seiner Klasse auseinandersetzen.
> 
> Selbst bei meiner kurzen WotLK/Ulduar Testzeit musste ich mir gar keine Gedanken mehr über den Magier machen. Reflexe, Mitdenken etc sind nicht mehr wirklich erforderlich, Skillungen und Theory ist total Nebensache gewurden. Während ich früher mit Leuten teilweise ein Wochenende lang an meiner Skillung getüftelt hab (mit anderen Mages), hab ich beim kruzen Reinschauen einfach nur irgendwo Punkte reingedrückt und es ging dennoch sehr gut.



Sorry, ich schätze ja deine Posts hier ansonsten sehr, aber das ist nun wirklich dummes Geschwätz von jemandem, der etwas im Vergleich runterziehen will aber eigentlich keine Ahnung davon hat.
Nicht dein Niveau!
Natürlich "kann" man ohne sich schwer zu beschäftigen irgendwas reißen in WoW, kann man in WAR genauso.
So what?
Wenn du aber wirklich erfolgreich Hardmodes in WoW bewältigen willst, kommste mit "irgendwie" nicht weit.

Also lasst doch diese dämlichen Vergleiche stecken, sind sowieso Käse...


----------



## Pymonte (28. Juli 2009)

Lari, natürlich hast du recht, wer sich mit seiner Klasse beschäftigt, der spielt besser (wow, welche Logik  ). Aber man muss es nicht mehr. Und viel schlimmer: für viele Spieler ist es heutzutage sogar zu vielverlangt sich mit ihrer Klasse auseinanderzusetzen. ALs ich noch Raidleiter war, da kannte ich alle Klassen und Bosstaktiken. Aber das war leider schon zu BC, wo einem oft ignorante Leute über den Weg gelaufen sind (bestes Beispiel 2 Magier: der eine wollte lieber 1k weniger DPS in seinem Frostspecc (statt Feuer) hinnehmen, weil er dadurch Geld und Manatränke spart. Der 2. blieb lieber Arkan, da er eiegntlich der Council Tank war... gegen Ende habe ich das gemacht, jedes mal brav dafür umgeskillt, bis der Nerf kam. Er ist gefolgen, da sein Schaden einfach unterirdisch war (aber hey umspeccen ist ja zu teuer... wo man schon zur pre Sunwell Zeit locker 100g pro Tag farmen konnte bei einem Aufwand von 30min). Und von da an ging es immer weiter abwärts. Auf 1 gute Raidaufnahme gab es 5 Nieten. Daher bin ich auch endgültig von WoW weg.

Und nun zum Topic: Und genau solche Leute sind auch mehr als genug bei WAR. Das war alles zum Topic. Deine Diskussion Lari, ging an allem vorbei (als ob ich behauptet hätte, dass jeder automatisch seine Klasse gut spielen kann, ich hab nur gesagt, dass dieser Part soweit reduziert wurde, dass er kaum noch Gewicht hat. Wer nicht Gehirntot ist, kann WoW heutzutage auch ohne optimal Skillung und Theorycraft gut spielen. Das ging früher einfach nicht. Aber leider ist dadurch auch der Anspruch an den Spieler stark gesunken... und somit auch seine Selbsteinschätzung und Anpassungsfähigkeit verschoben)

EDIT: Das mit Ulduar kam vermutlich falsch rüber. Ich meine nicht, das Ulduar easy zu schaffen ist. (Das behaupte ich nicht, die Instanz ist ganz ok gewesen). Es ging mir mehr um die Erfahrung mit den Spielern  Monstergruppen/eliten und teils sogar Instanz Bosse werden Tot-AoEt. Früher musste man als Magier: Sheepen, Gegenzauber richtig nutzen, mit seinem Mana haushalten und nach BC öfter mal auch Buffs klauen. Das ist mir in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen. Von neueren Magiern kann man sowas nur sehr selten erwarten. Decursen? geht grad noch so. Counterspellen? Warum, so gewaltig ist der Schaden/Debuff doch nicht. Sheepen? Bah, dmg und das Vieh ist eh tot. Außerdem weiß ich nicht, wann ich nachsheepen soll und Mobswitch während des Casts kann ich nicht. Zauberraub? Warum, ob der Mob nun 4k weniger Schaden frisst oder nicht, ist doch wayne. Kann ich wenigstens mein DPS steigern.

Selten, ganz selten bin ich auf Ausnahmen gestoßen (häufig eh Spieler der 1. und 2. Generation). Das Spiel fordert solch ein Denken gar nicht mehr. Und daher wird auch der Spieler nicht mehr gefordert. Warum soll ich mich übermäßig mit der Klasse beschäftigen, wenn es eine Copy&Paste Specc auch tut und ich damit halbwegs guten DPS fahre? Warum Movement (wo man am meisten DPS rausholen kann, wenn der Boss viel Movement verlangt, Alar und Keal'thas trainieren einen da sehr gut)? Entweder ich werde geheilt oder ich muss eben ein Stück laufen. Aber effektives Positionieren, kluges Ausnutzen des Cast Delays und von Instant Casts usw usw usw, das braucht man eigentlich nciht mehr. Für Leute die es können ist das immer eine kleine Dmg Spritze. Aber wichtig ist es eben nicht mehr.

Und so gehen die Spieler eben auch in WAR ran: Movement? Bis vor dem Patch konnt ich noch aus sicherer Entfernung AoE Heilen? Schaden? Bis vor dem Patch hab ich einfach gebombt? Tanken? Wie ich soll nicht dem Stoff DD Guard geben und dann wild in den eigenen Reihen rumrennen sondern den Gegner vorne aufmischen? Und das mit der Mastery, dem Buffen usw kommt dann noch dazu. (Obwohl ich persönlich auch noch nciht die besten Steinchen im Gear hab, mir fehlt die Kohle^^ und Berufe skillen dauert so lange  )


----------



## Wolfner (28. Juli 2009)

Ich rieche Thread-Highjacking. Daher zur Sicherheit mal:


*Achtung!​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Frage ist nach wie vor:



> *Mir ist durchaus klar, dass noch vieles getan werden muss, aber KANN ES SEIN (und das sage ich nur anhand der Erfahrung die ich gemacht habe), dass die Balance nicht SO fürchterlich ist, wie viele sagen und viele Leute einfach nur keinen Aufwand betreiben wollen sich mit der Spielmechanik zu beschäftigen?*



Und nicht: Ist WoW daran schuld, dass die Leute sich nicht mit der Spielmechanik von WAR beschäftigen?

MfG
Wolfner


----------



## madass (28. Juli 2009)

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit meiner Klasse. Zur information ich spiele einen Marauder (Chaosbarbar) doch ich weis nicht ob ich ihn richtig spiele... Caster sind zwar wenn sie nicht geheilt werden in 4 - 6 sek Down , aber dennnoch weis ich nicht ob ich mehr aus ihm raushohlen könnte.

ich habe schon überall nach einem Marauder Guide gesucht doch  keinen auf deutsch gefunden und bei den meisten englishen ist es so "schwieriges Englisch" das ich mit meinem übriggebliebenen Schulenglisch da einfach nicht mehr mitkomme.

kennt ihr irg. welche guides für Chaosbarbaren???

Könnt ihr sie mir posten??

Vielen dank schon mal im vorraus!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  WAR IS EVERYWHERE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adalfried (28. Juli 2009)

Ich find es mal wieder interessant, dass viele so WOW als Kinderspiel hinstellen. Tastendrücken? 

Was hat WOW mit WAR zu tun? 

Die Mentalität der Spieler ist anders und was heißt hier, ohne Aufwand Gewinnen?
WOW geht zu weit, dass finden einige. Aber WOW hat eins richtig gemacht. Weg von diesem Dropp Konzept. Klar gehen sie niemals ganz weg, ist ja WOW. Aber wozu bitte muss ich Boss X töten um an Item Y zu kommen. So ein Schrott? Das hat nichts mit Aufwand zu tun, sondern nur mit Zeitverschwenden und hinalten.

Sehen wir uns mal Altdorf an. Warum ist Karl Franz so stark und kommt erst am Ende und man brauch Items dafür? Damit man die Leute an der Stange hält. Anders geht es bei diesem Belagerungs Konzept ja auch garnicht.

Wenn man aber Resourcen Punkte einführt, die man als Gilde erwirtschaften kann und dafür Kriegsmaschinen kaufen und bauen. Mit diesen dann von A nach B reisen und das als große Truppe, mit Soldaten etc. und dann Richtung Altdorf oder Marinenburg oder sonst wohin oder halt Praag. Dann ist es was anderes. Dann muss Karl Franz, Luthor Huss, Teclis etc. Nicht so viel aushalten. Weil man muss ja erstmal an sie heran kommen und sowas wie Teclis ist schon bissel übler, als Karl Franz.

Der Punkt das Konzept von WAR ist halt dem von WOW ähnlich. Items sind A und O und die Klasse rückt in den Hintergrund. Bei WAR ist es sogar teilweise sehr problematisch, da man dort oft ein Problem hat. Mythic selbst.
Die haben teilweise keinen Plan von ihren Klassen und beachten etliche Faktoren nicht. GCD ist ein Schutzsystem, kein Taktisches Mittel. CD von Fähigkeiten, ist enorm wichtig und eigentlich der Schlüssel. Wenn man Guild Wars mal zu rate zieht, kann man dort etliche brutale Fähigkeiten bewundern. Gerade Echos Builds sind sehr beliebt gewesen und Spikes sind auch enorm brutal. Doch man kann gegen diese Mittel, was unternehmen und dann haben diese Builds Probleme. Denn damit passiert es, dass ihre CDs nicht bereit sind und man noch lebt.

Bei WAR ist es oft so, dass etliche Fähigkeiten keinen CD haben und somit dauer gespammt werden. Das heißt nicht, dass die Leute von WAR nur eine Taste drücken, dass will ich nicht sagen. Es deplaziert nur etliche Fähigkeiten. Wozu Fähigkeit X, wenn doch Fähigkeit Y weniger AP kostet, öfter einsetzbar ist und das gleiche macht. Das Problem ist hier wieder Mythic. Anstatt immermal kleine Patches zu bringen, wo sie mal Schritt für Schritt Klassen durchstöbern und hier da was ändern. So nach dem Motto heute ist die Woche der Orks und wie schauen uns mal alle Ork Klassen und Gobbos an. Dabei drehen wir hier und da bissel was. Aber net groß und parallel dazu eben große Änderungen in ganzen Klassen, Mastery Konzept etc.
Das Problem ist doch auch das fast jede Fähigkeit, neben Schaden noch was machen muss. Eisenbrecher ist da verdammt extrem. Auf der anderen Seite, muss aber jeder wieder Buffs haben, die das selbe Bewirken oder Stats erhöhen, die man schon selbst erhöht. In Gruppenspiel kommt dadurch das Problem auf, wer hat jetzt das höhere Mastery und bekommt mehr Stats? Das ist aber doch nicht Sinn und Sache davon, dass der Eisenbrecher seine Schläge hat die ihn und sein Eidbuddy da Buffen. Warum macht man dort nicht ein Einfang und passt die Stats einfach komplett an. So dass sie immer die Selben Stats liefern, je nach Level von der Klasse und das Mastery ändert hier die Wirkungsdauer, Reichweite, Leute die es Betrifft, CD, AP kosten etc. Damit könnte man auch schon mehr Ordnungs ins Chaos bringen und das selbe gilt für Debuffs. Gerade als Schwarzork und Schwermeister hat man im PVP diese seltsame Debuff Klinge. Damit debufftman enorm einfach so, etliche Stats und bufft sich damit selbst. Jetzt ist ein Eisenbrecher noch dabei, der mit dem SchwertmeisteR Eidbuddy ist und naja Sigi und Runenpriester sind auch drin und auf der Gegenseite steht ein Schwarzork und ein Gardist. 
Was das für ein Buff und Debuff Chaos ist, sollte jedem klar sein. 

Das sind Probleme die aber das ganze Gruppenspiel aushelben können. Auch kommt das Gruppen Konzept dazu. WOW hat sich da ja gemausert, auch wenn ich es net hoch loben will. Die Idee mit dem Raid Buffs ist super, dass Problem SV Jäger und MS Krieger sind halt verschwunden, net aus dem Raid, sondern einfach ihre Besondetrheit. Doch das nimmt man gern in Kauf. Jetzt kann man fein rum stehen im AV Bunker, mit einem Pala aus Gruppe 1 und einem Blut DK aus Gruppe 2 etc. wenn man selbst Gruppe 4 ist. Bei WAR geht das nicht und wenn man jetzt Pecht hat, ist die eine Gruppe an einem anderen Ende und der Schwertmeister ist nicht in der Gruppe vom Eisenbrecher und die beiden anderen auch nicht, aber da er mit einem Schattenkrieger (da ja noch auf den Weg ist) in der letzten Gruppe ist ... brauch er auch kein Guard machen auf den Schwerti oder dem Sigi oder ... . Die beiden brauchen aber net AE Heilen, außer der Runenpriester? DAs Problem ist also hier auch ein Gruppenkonzept. Gruppen sollte nur zur Übersicht dienen und nicht zum Einschränken von ganzen Klassen. Der AE vom Magier macht ja auch kein Unterschied zwischen Gruppe 1 und Gruppe 2, warum dann meine Heilungen, mein Guard etc.?

WAR hat viele Problem, die WOW mit Wotlk zwar nicht vernichtet hat, aber gut im Griff. Klar ist WOW nicht das beste, aber es hat doch Ideen. Genau so wie HDRO und Guild Wars. Es geht nicht darum abzuschauen und zu kopieren. Aber warum eine gute Idee nicht nutzen? Wieso die Gruppen als Einschränkung nutzen, so dass man mit Randomgruppen, neben dem Item Problem, auch das Gruppen Problem hat. Da muss man vorher als Chef der Truppe erstmal genau hinschauen, wer da ist und wer nicht und ob die zusammen stehen und ob nicht etc. Das ist ziemlich nervig, gerade bei Random wo gern mal paar Leute noch was holen etc. Aber Gruppen die Abgesprochen sind etc. stehen vor dem selben Problem. Sie müssen in ihre Gruppen so viel Leistung bekommen wie möglich. Da man dank diesem Statbuff Konzept (jede Klasse hat was und durch die Masterys unterschiedlich), muss man eigentlich so weit gehen. Jedem nach seinen Masterys zu fragen, jedem nach Buffs zu fragen und das passen aufzuteilen? Aber das ist doch keine Taktik an sich, Taktik ist doch für mich im Kampf den Überblick zu bewahren, mal fix aus Gruppe 1 zu laufen und zu den Gruppen 3 und 4, die gerade Problem habeu nd dort mal nachhelfen und nicht weil ich Gruppe 1 zugeteilt bin, dort eben die Typen am Leben erhalten. Das geht im PVE, wie bei WOW. Wo man eben die Phasen Planen muss und die man ja irgendwann gut kennt. RVR und PVP ist da immer mit etwas "Chaos" Verbunden und da ist das Gruppenkonzept schon ein Hinterniss.

Das Problem ist oft nicht nur der Spieler selbst. Denn die wollen nur das Maximum aus ihrer Klasse holen und wer die alten Jäger pre BC kennt, weiß dass dies auch Kaffe kochen und Auto Shoot sein kann. Es soll also am Ende heißen, bevor man Anfängt den Spielern immer die Schuld zu geben, sie können ihre Klassen nicht spielen. Auch mal zu schauen, ob es nicht andere Probleme sein können. Wobei WAR da viele Konzept Probleme aufwirft, auch das RVR selbst ist da sehr verbaut.


----------



## Pymonte (28. Juli 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> ...



Wo sind denn bitte Items das A und O?


----------



## OldboyX (28. Juli 2009)

Sorry Pymonte, aber das stimmt einfach nicht was du sagst. Wenn es überhaupt ein Spiel gibt, in dem man manche Inhalte ausschließlich erreichen kann, wenn man sich eben sehr wohl mit theorycrafting etc. auseinandersetzt, dann ist das doch WoW.

Wo muss ich in WAR irgendetwas "können" um an Inhalte ranzukommen, die sonst nicht erreichbar sind? Nichts in WAR ist irgendwie schwierig. Manche Dinge erfordern bestimmtes Equipment und das wars (gibt es auch in WoW). Der "komplexeste" Encounter ist lächerlich einfach im Vergleich zu beispielsweise Hardmodes in Ulduar. Selbst für die "höchste Ehre" in WAR (i.e. RR 80) braucht man einfach nur einen ausgeprägten Sitzfetisch. Man kann nichts verlieren, wenn man "schlecht spielt".
Viel Glück damit, wenn du Gladi-Titel in WoW machen willst...

Versuch mal in WoW das Arena Waffenrating zu erspielen 2350 oder versuch bei Server-First oder gar World-Firsts mitzumischen. Das ist absolut professionell was dort betrieben wird und verlangt höchste Konzentration, Können und das Nutzen vom maximalen Potential seiner Klasse. Dagegen ist WAR ein absoluter Kindergarten.

In WoW hat sich nur eine Sache verändert: 

Der Content ist prinzipiell erst mal allen zugänglich und von der Masse abheben kann man sich nun über hardmodes und Achievements. Früher waren nur 5% der Gilden in Naxx40er oder in BT und Hyjal. Jetzt haben nur 5% der Gilden Zugang zu Algalon oder legen Mimiron hardmode. Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad hat sich nichts geändert, nur die "Exklusivität" die man für seinen Aufwand hat ist von Vanilla weg kleiner geworden und das schmeckt vielen gar nicht (inklusive mir).

Das alles, gibt es in allen anderen Spielen überhaupt nicht, weil jeglicher Content für einen hartgesottenen Molten Core oder BWL Raider erstmal mit verbundenen Augen und einer Hand hinter dem Rücken erarbeitet werden kann in Spielen wie WAR, HDRO, AoC, Vanguard usw.

Dass du in WoW frustriert warst, weil es schwer war gute Leute zu finden hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun. Gerade in einer führenden Position in der Gilde sollte dir klar sein wohin du willst mit deiner Gilde. Willst du besser werden, dann musst du härter durchgreifen. Mehr rekrutieren und Leute einfach aussortieren. Ein Mage der nicht bereit ist umzuskillen der wird sofort gekickt. So einfach ist das in guten Gilden. Dass es auf 1 gute Aufnahme 5 Nieten gab ist übrigens gar kein schlechter Schnitt. Damit ist jeder 6te Spieler für High-End Raids zu gebrauchen, das würde ich erstmal nicht unterschreiben. Im Übrigen spielen da noch sehr viel mehr Faktoren mit:
Wart ihr eine TOp-Gilde?
Was konntet ihr den Spielern bieten?
Server firsts?

Man rekrutiert natürlich auch in dem bereich in dem man selber ist. Wer unten ist, hat es doppelt schwer sich nach oben zu arbeiten, während die beste Gilde am Server sich meist leicht die tollsten Spieler aus den anderen Gilden fischen kann. Alles was du über WoW erzählst in dem Absatz klingt danach, als wärst du müde geworden von der Arbeit die es unbestreitbar macht, wenn man in WoW bei der Gildenorganisation mitmischt. Oder der Erfolg der Gilde genügte deinen eigenen Ansprüchen nicht mehr, du wolltest/konntest aber nicht mehr Zeit und Arbeit investieren.

So spielt das Leben, wer beim Marathon vorne mitlaufen will, muss hart trainieren. Und gerade in der oberen Liga von WoW, da geht es genauso knallhart zu wie in einem Sport. Leute bezahlen Geld um bei Ensidia raiden zu dürfen und wenn einer "versagt" warten 10 andere auf seinen Platz.

Das alles mag "krank" sein, fernab von "Spiel und Spaß". Das ist Ansichtssache, vielen Leuten macht Extremsport ja auch Spaß (sagen sie halt). In jedem Fall ist das aber die Realität und zwar eine Realität die  es in dieser Form in keinem MMO sonst gibt. In keinem MMO sonst, sind die Anforderungen was "Skill" angeht im End-game der besten so hoch wie in WoW.

Und keiner kann ernsthaft behaupten, dass es zwischen den gängigen MMOs (AoC, WoW, HDRO, WAR, usw.) in irgendeinem "schwieriger" wäre auf maxlvl zu leveln. Das kann in JEDEM Spiel ein dressierter Affe übernehmen...


----------



## Salute (28. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Selbst bei meiner kurzen WotLK/Ulduar Testzeit musste ich mir gar keine Gedanken mehr über den Magier machen. Reflexe, Mitdenken etc sind nicht mehr wirklich erforderlich, Skillungen und Theory ist total Nebensache gewurden. Während ich früher mit Leuten teilweise ein Wochenende lang an meiner Skillung getüftelt hab (mit anderen Mages), hab ich beim kruzen Reinschauen einfach nur irgendwo Punkte reingedrückt und es ging dennoch sehr gut.




Was du da erzählst ist der völlige Quatsch. Natürlich kannst du deine Pkt irgendwo reinsetzen, da sieht man immer noch bei vielen Spielern aber die fahren dann auch ihre imba 900 DPS mit lvl 80.

Und wo bitte braucht man bei WAR Reflexe und Mitdenken wenn man Kreisraidet, was meiner Erfahrung nach überwiegend der Fall war. Plötzlich geädert haben sich die Spieler bestimmt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (28. Juli 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wo muss ich in WAR irgendetwas "können" um an Inhalte ranzukommen, die sonst nicht erreichbar sind? Nichts in WAR ist irgendwie schwierig. Manche Dinge erfordern bestimmtes Equipment und das wars (gibt es auch in WoW). Der "komplexeste" Encounter ist lächerlich einfach im Vergleich zu beispielsweise Hardmodes in Ulduar.


Stichwort: Grab des Geierfürsten!


----------



## OldboyX (28. Juli 2009)

> Stichwort: Grab des Geierfürsten!



Was willst du uns damit sagen?

Dass es einen 6er Boss gibt der höhere Equip Anforderungen stellt und etwas mehr Movement als das restliche Tank&Spank WAR? Dazu noch mit dem "einfachsten" Designmittel (i.e. harter Enrage Timer).

Und das soll von seiner Komplexität an die Koordination von 25 Leuten bei einem Encounter wie Mimiron hardmode, Yogg Saron One Light in the darkness, Knock Knock Knock on Wood bei Freya oder dergleichen heranreichen?

Der Glaube machts möglich...


----------



## [DM]Zottel (28. Juli 2009)

Ob ein Encounter schwierig ist oder nicht. liegt nicht am Gegner, sondern immer noch an den Mitspielern.


----------



## Skathloc (28. Juli 2009)

Wo hab ich gesagt das das komplex ist? Ich wollte damit nur sagen das der Encounter nicht einfach ist, auch wenn deiner Meinung nach alle WAR-Encounter easy going sind.

Der komplexeste Encounter in WAR is übrigens immer noch ein organisierter Raid. Die Gegner sind halt nicht vorhersehbar. Und darin liegt ja eigentlich der Sinn des Spiels.


----------



## Pymonte (28. Juli 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Sorry Pymonte, aber das stimmt einfach nicht was du sagst. Wenn es überhaupt ein Spiel gibt, in dem man manche Inhalte ausschließlich erreichen kann, wenn man sich eben sehr wohl mit theorycrafting etc. auseinandersetzt, dann ist das doch WoW.
> 
> Wo muss ich in WAR irgendetwas "können" um an Inhalte ranzukommen, die sonst nicht erreichbar sind? Nichts in WAR ist irgendwie schwierig. Manche Dinge erfordern bestimmtes Equipment und das wars (gibt es auch in WoW). Der "komplexeste" Encounter ist lächerlich einfach im Vergleich zu beispielsweise Hardmodes in Ulduar. Selbst für die "höchste Ehre" in WAR (i.e. RR 80) braucht man einfach nur einen ausgeprägten Sitzfetisch. Man kann nichts verlieren, wenn man "schlecht spielt".
> Viel Glück damit, wenn du Gladi-Titel in WoW machen willst...
> ...


Unsere Gilde (und später meine Gilde) war immer unter den Top Ten, Ende BC sogar unter den Top 5. Aber Ruhm ist vergänglich. Und ja, auch die Ulduar Hardmodes sind für einen eingefleischten Spieler nicht wirklich herausfordernd, die "echte" Herausforderung gab es im PvE eh nie. Sry, aber meist konnte ich den Boss nach dem 2. Try aus dem FF und bin eigentlich immer als einer der letzten gestorben, wenn es einen Wipe gab. Sarth mit 3 Drachen war auch nicht wirklcih schwerer. Aber vielleicht ist man auch irgendwann das vorhersehbare vom PvE gewohnt. Daher spiele ich ja nun auch PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und ich bin der Meinung, das Ulduar nicht schwerer als Sunwell ist, sonst wäre Ensidia nicht so schnell durch den Content durchgekomemn (auch hardmodes). Algalon ist auch erst so spät gefallen, weil man ihn eh nur 1h tryen kann. Ähnlich könnte es bei WAR auch laufen. Karl Franz/Thar'zanek kann man nur 1h nach erfolgreichem Stadtraid probieren. Schon würden der Content viel länger reichen, fordernder wäre er dennoch nicht (Algalon soll ja auch nciht so der Bringer gewesen sein)


----------



## Terrorizer (28. Juli 2009)

könntet ihr bitte mal mit diesen ständigen WoW vs WAR aufhören, ihr könntet euch die köpfe einschlagen und kommt trotzdem nie auf nen grünen zweig! auch auf die gefahr hin das ich mich wie ein hippie anhöre: die welt ist groß genug für alle möglichen spiele, und eure persönliche meinung ist nicht das non plus ultra!


btt: leider ist es so das sich viele spieler nicht mit ihrer klasse auseinandersetzen, sondern nur skillungen kopieren (ein weit verbreitetes problem bei mmorpg´s)!


----------



## Lari (28. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Und ja, auch die Ulduar Hardmodes sind für einen eingefleischten Spieler nicht wirklich herausfordernd, die "echte" Herausforderung gab es im PvE eh nie. Sry, aber meist konnte ich den Boss nach dem 2. Try aus dem FF und bin eigentlich immer als einer der letzten gestorben, wenn es einen Wipe gab.


*seufz*
Da wir eh schon wieder offtopic sind:
Welche Hardmodes hast du persönlich schon gespielt? Du misst den Schwierigkeitsgrad gerade an einer Top-Gilde.

Erst behauptest du, dass du dich mit dem Magier nicht beschäftigen musstest um gut zu spielen. Jetzt behauptest du, dass die Hardmodes nicht herausfordernd sind. Ich glaube ja, dass du nicht einen einzigen Hardmode je selbst probiert hast, Leviathan aussen vor, aber ganz schön drüber lästerst.

Und wenn du die "echte" Herausforderung im PvE suchst, dann geh "mal schnell YoggSaron ohne Wächter" legen. Als eingefleischter Spieler ja eigentlich kein Ding...

@terrorizer: Schau dir Seite 1, Beitrag 11 an. Dann weißt du, warum das hier wieder so abgedriftet ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich sowas, und auch die darauffolgenden Dinge lese, dann halt ich eben nicht still. Immerhin betrifft es mich, und das auf eine Weise, die ich persönlich zum K***** finde.


----------



## OldboyX (28. Juli 2009)

> Unsere Gilde (und später meine Gilde) war immer unter den Top Ten, Ende BC sogar unter den Top 5. Aber Ruhm ist vergänglich. Und ja, auch die Ulduar Hardmodes sind für einen eingefleischten Spieler nicht wirklich herausfordernd, die "echte" Herausforderung gab es im PvE eh nie. Sry, aber meist konnte ich den Boss nach dem 2. Try aus dem FF und bin eigentlich immer als einer der letzten gestorben, wenn es einen Wipe gab. Sarth mit 3 Drachen war auch nicht wirklcih schwerer. Aber vielleicht ist man auch irgendwann das vorhersehbare vom PvE gewohnt. Daher spiele ich ja nun auch PvP smile.gif (und ich bin der Meinung, das Ulduar nicht schwerer als Sunwell ist, sonst wäre Ensidia nicht so schnell durch den Content durchgekomemn (auch hardmodes). Algalon ist auch erst so spät gefallen, weil man ihn eh nur 1h tryen kann. Ähnlich könnte es bei WAR auch laufen. Karl Franz/Thar'zanek kann man nur 1h nach erfolgreichem Stadtraid probieren. Schon würden der Content viel länger reichen, fordernder wäre er dennoch nicht (Algalon soll ja auch nciht so der Bringer gewesen sein)



Zwei Dinge:
-Top Ten (bzw. 5) von was. Vom Server (das wäre dann nicht besonders viel, ich habe lange in einer server 2nd Gilde gespsielt, das ist je nach server auch mal World 1000, damit bist du nichtmal unbedingt in den Top5% der Gilden weltweit), Eu-weit oder weltweit?

-Der Rest klingt sehr arrogant. Du scheinst sehr überzeugt von deinem persönlichen Skill zu sein. Klar ist PVE Content "anders" als PVP Content. Dennoch gibt es mittelmäßige, gute und top Spieler auch im PVE. Es gibt halt Leute, die mit derselben Klasse und demselben Equip beim Selben Encounter mehr Schaden / Heilung / Aggro machen als andere und für die schwierigeren Hardmodes in Ulduar kann sich der Raid nicht einen einzigen "mittelmäßigen" Spieler erlauben. Wenn man wirlich vorne mitmischen will auch keine Spieler die nur "gut" sind. Da braucht man ausschließlich "top" Spieler.

Im Großen und Ganzen verstehe ich jedoch nicht, wieso du dich in ein Spiel flüchtest, in dem dein großes Können in keinerlei Weise gewürdigt wird. Gerade als PVPer. Spiel doch WoW-Arena, wo Skill wirklich zählt. Ich spiele es nach wie vor, bin aber leider für die besten der besten nicht gut genug. Über 2,5k Rating im 2er bin ich nie hinausgekommen. Ein paar Wochen konnte ich im 5er Platz  1 halten aber für Gladi hat es leider nie gereicht. Trotzdem macht es Spaß, da es eben wirklich einen Unterschied macht, ob man gut spielt oder schlecht und ich bin auch "stolz" auf das was ich erreicht habe (sofern man das in einem Computerspiel sein kann).

In WAR hingegen kann ich mich überhaupt nicht über meinen Rufrang freuen. Er zeigt nur an wieviele Stunden ich mit RVR zugebracht habe. Da könnte ich auch gleich stattdessen /played drücken. Irgendwie nicht so mein Ding - und mit "Skill" hat es erstmal überhaupt nichts zu tun...


----------



## Wolfner (28. Juli 2009)

Ein paar Beiträge und das Thema driftet auseinander.

Das ist ja schlimmer als Godwins Law.


*Ich bitte noch einmal freundlich darum, sich wieder zurück zum Thema zu begeben!*


MfG
Wolfner


----------



## Pente (28. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einige scheinen hier einen Grundkurs im Fach "wie lese ich die deutsche Sprache" belegen zu müssen. Erspart uns diese sinnlose WoW / WAR Diskussion. Sie hat mit dem ursprünglichen Thema mal überhaupt garnichts zu tun. Jeder weitere Off-Topic Post führt zu einer Schreibsperre für den Betreffenden.

=> zurück zum Thema sonst schieb ich hier den Riegel vor.


----------



## Pymonte (28. Juli 2009)

Bleibe dennoch bei meiner Meinung: Heutzutage beschäftigen sich die Spieler eben kaum noch mit dem Spiel das sie spielen. Es gibt einige Spieler, die im Szenario/oRvR gutes Positionsspiel, Mitdenken und Karrierewissen beweisen. Es gibt aber weit mehr, die einfach versuchen "Schema X" abzuspulen und sich dann beschweren, wenn es nicht klappt.


----------



## Churchak (28. Juli 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> und danach deinen charakter, denn movement ist gerade als runi/zelot das A und O.
> Bin ich der einzige Heiler, der keine Probleme mit dem rangenerf hat?


Zja stellt sich mir die frage wie du meistens spielst.Also mit ner gilden/ally/freundes Grp oder doch zu 70% in randoms.
Wenn ich mit den Gildis unterwegs bin hab ich damit auch keine Probs in randoms geb ich meist nach dem 3. Bg entnervt auf weil halt bewegung doch ned alles ist sondern es auch viel hilft wenn die Mitspieler nen Auge auf einen haben bzw auf Hilferufe reagieren.Das witzige ist da es bedarf da noch ned mal gross bewachen oder so es hilf schon ungemein wenn die eigenen DDs mir fix ne Hexxe vom Arsch wegballern.

Bzw das man als Nahkämpfer mit dem jetztigen Patchstand zufrieden sein kann verwundert mich imo ned wirklich meinen maschi kotzt die CC änderung einfach nur an weil ich nun zu nem reinen burgdeffheio verdonnert werde oder zum Opfer wenn ich aufs offene Feld will da gehört zumindest die art des snars geändert (das mans zumindest ab 65 fuss nutzen kann.


----------



## Scyeye (28. Juli 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> Zja stellt sich mir die frage wie du meistens spielst.Also mit ner gilden/ally/freundes Grp oder doch zu 70% in randoms.
> Wenn ich mit den Gildis unterwegs bin hab ich damit auch keine Probs in randoms geb ich meist nach dem 3. Bg entnervt auf weil halt bewegung doch ned alles ist sondern es auch viel hilft wenn die Mitspieler nen Auge auf einen haben bzw auf Hilferufe reagieren.Das witzige ist da es bedarf da noch ned mal gross bewachen oder so es hilf schon ungemein wenn die eigenen DDs mir fix ne Hexxe vom Arsch wegballern.
> 
> Bzw das man als Nahkämpfer mit dem jetztigen Patchstand zufrieden sein kann verwundert mich imo ned wirklich meinen maschi kotzt die CC änderung einfach nur an weil ich nun zu nem reinen burgdeffheio verdonnert werde oder zum Opfer wenn ich aufs offene Feld will da gehört zumindest die art des snars geändert (das mans zumindest ab 65 fuss nutzen kann.



genau das meine ich - gut wenn ich mit der gilde unterwegs bin, passt jeder auf jeden auf, doch in rnd grp. wird mein runi immer wieder opfer von hexenkriegerinnen und manche dd's stehen regungslos neben mir und helfen nicht, was hilft mir da das movement :O
aber naja calling grp. sind doch noch das schlimmste <_<


----------



## Churchak (28. Juli 2009)

Scyeye schrieb:


> hilft mir da das movement :O


zumal ich das gefühl hab das ich nun nur noch im snar rumrenne ....


----------



## DerTingel (28. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Bleibe dennoch bei meiner Meinung: Heutzutage beschäftigen sich die Spieler eben kaum noch mit dem Spiel das sie spielen. Es gibt einige Spieler, die im Szenario/oRvR gutes Positionsspiel, Mitdenken und Karrierewissen beweisen. Es gibt aber weit mehr, die einfach versuchen "Schema X" abzuspulen und sich dann beschweren, wenn es nicht klappt.



naja, und da ist mythic gefordert...sie geben den leuten die mittel, und wenn das einfachste mittel (ae bomben, ae heal) gleichzeitig das effektivste ist, dann ist klar dass es andauernd benutzt wird.
also epic fail von mythic in sachen balance.
mfg



			
				[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1941250' date='28.07.2009, 14:28']
> Ob ein Encounter schwierig ist oder nicht. liegt nicht am Gegner, sondern immer noch an den Mitspielern.



und eben an den vollpfosten bei mythic, welche dafür sorgen, dass bestimmte klassen dabei sein MÜSSEN und auf bestimmte klassen verzichtet werden kann. 
mfg



Churchak schrieb:


> Zja stellt sich mir die frage wie du meistens spielst.Also mit ner gilden/ally/freundes Grp oder doch zu 70% in randoms.
> Wenn ich mit den Gildis unterwegs bin hab ich damit auch keine Probs in randoms geb ich meist nach dem 3. Bg entnervt auf weil halt bewegung doch ned alles ist sondern es auch viel hilft wenn die Mitspieler nen Auge auf einen haben bzw auf Hilferufe reagieren.Das witzige ist da es bedarf da noch ned mal gross bewachen oder so es hilf schon ungemein wenn die eigenen DDs mir fix ne Hexxe vom Arsch wegballern.
> 
> Bzw das man als Nahkämpfer mit dem jetztigen Patchstand zufrieden sein kann verwundert mich imo ned wirklich meinen maschi kotzt die CC änderung einfach nur an weil ich nun zu nem reinen burgdeffheio verdonnert werde oder zum Opfer wenn ich aufs offene Feld will da gehört zumindest die art des snars geändert (das mans zumindest ab 65 fuss nutzen kann.



einfach nur die leute heilen, die in deiner nähe sind...den grp-heal button irgendwo in die letzte ecke schieben, damit man ihn nicht benutzt und du wirst deinen spaß haben. 
wenn n nahkämpfer merkt, dass du (also der heiler) das letzte ist, was zwischen ihm und dem tod steht, dann wird er dich beschützen, auch wenn du nicht in seiner grp bist.
und zum maschi...tjoa, dem magus gehts min genauso dreckig, aber gut das der balance patch aufgespielt wurde und sich so alle probleme in luft aufgelöst haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## Cerwyn (28. Juli 2009)

Naja also ich muss sagen jeder der sich Gedanken über seine Karriere (die Auswirkungen auf Andere usw.) wird besser spielen ob ich jetzt mit meinem Treiba pew pew Ballistik so hoch mache das ich übers cap rauskomme und dadruch eig. kaum nutzen ziehe oder ob ich auch ein bisschen Kampfgeschick ins Spiel bringe um Rüssis zu durchdringen oder ob ich jetzt einfach den einen Talentbaum voll haue weil das ja dmg verbessern sollte  oder ob ich mir Gedanken mache wie ich Skille um möglichst noch andere Taktiken aus anderen Bäumen mitzunehmen die meinen Dmg output verbessern bzw dem Gegner das Leben erschweren, ich kenne (um als Beispiel mal den Squigger zu nehmen) genug Treiba die auf Doll Schießn geskillt sind (bis nach ganz oben) und dann nix umkloppen oder ob ich noch aus dem anderen Pfad die Heilungsverringerung mitnehme und die Reichweite meiner DoT's erhöhe und es den meisten Targets so unmöglich mache mir und der Gruppe zu entkommen da diese nicht gescheit hochgeheilt werden können (Heiler werden noch gesilenced).

Mein *FAZIT* lautet : In Warhammer ist es nicht umbedingt nötig seine und alle anderen Klassen zu kennen jedoch ist der Vorteil den man dadurch zieht Belohnung genug das man sich mit seiner Klasse beschäftigen sollte. (Kann ja jetzt eig nur vom Treiba reden aber meine Gildies sind auch ganz zufrieden mit dem Patch so wie ich es auch bin)


----------



## Adalfried (28. Juli 2009)

Ich hab nicht zwingend WOW mit WAR verglichen, nur gesagt das es in WOW doch gute Ideen gibt. Auch muss man seine Klasse bei fast jedem Spiel, spielen können und mir ist egal, wie weit jemand bei WOW im PVE Content kommt. Jemand der seine Roation nicht beherrscht ist am Ende der DD Liste. Gerade Druiden und DK sind brutale DD, wenn man einmal die Rota gefressen hat.

Aber das Problem bei WAR gibt es keine Rotation, da man ja im RVR unterwegs ist. Dennoch ist es oft so, dass einige Klassen eben nur wenige Fähigkeiten nutzen. Das Problem liegt aber an der Verteilung. 

Wie Gesagt die Reichweite haben sie erst jetzt entlich mal richtig klar geregelt, was einem auch Vorteile verschafft. Das Problem ist leider nur eins, das eben einige Klassen ihre Reichweite wieder erhöhen können. Find ich bissel lustig. Aber naja, wozu sind Taktiken sonst gut. Aber in dem Punkt herrscht eine Klare Regelung.

Beim Buffen immernoch nicht. Man kann halt nur ein Buff haben, von einem Typ. Ok ist klar, bei den etlichen Buffs in Spiel. Aber das Problem ist durch einige AE Buffs oder halt Auren, werden eigene Singlebuffs Sinnfrei. Das stellt oft einige Klassen in den Hintergrund. Ich finde jede Klasse muss sich selbst Buffen und AE Buffs sollten eher selten sein. Auch AE Debuffs sollten eher selten sein. Denn das störende ist, dass dadurch Singlefähigkeiten verloren gehen. Merkt man am CC. Gerade als Tank verliert man oft den Spaß, da alle AE CC haben. Früher konnte man niemand retten, weil man fast dauerhaft im CC hing und jetzt steht man da und kann niemanden mehr Wegschlagen, da jeder Immun ist. Das Talent welches man als tank hat, war eh und je Sinnfrei, aber so irre wie per Klick immun gegen CC ... naja.

Der Patch ist nicht völlig falsch, denn Mythic gemacht hat. Nur wenn man ihn mal anschaut, ist es enorm wenig. Die einzige Ausnahme ist hier Schama und Erzmagier, die mal unter die Lupe genommen wurden. Aber einfach allen AE nerfen, hätten sie eher gekonnt. Die Immunität gegen CC erhöhen, hätten sie auch fix machen können. Aber das alles richtig anpassen, dass dauert und ist schwer. Das ist eher ein Übergangspatch, als ein richtig guter. Das Ding, ohne Schama und Erzmagier, hätten sie schon beim Land der Toden rausbringen können.


Sie müssen aufjedenfall mal die Masterys anpassen. Von jeder Klasse, aber nicht so Schaden erhöhen, dass ist kein Balanced. Mastery müssen wie gesagt etliche andere Bereich anpassen udn die Stats sollten vom Level, des jeweiligen Casters abhängen. Damit sind alle Buffs und Debuffs, aus der Gleichen Gattung, gleich. Das ist zwar auch bissel blöde, da eben so einige Klassen nichts mehr besonderes sind. Aber auf der anderer Seite ist es dann erstmal ein guter Schritt. Denn somit ist kein so Buff und Debuff Chaos. Einer der 40er Sigis ist Heiler, der andere Eisenbrecher hat eben STeinbaum, der andere den Baum usw. Damit sind die Grundfähigen gleich. Aber was die Masterys anpassen sind die Zeiten von den Buffs und die Reichweite der Auren oder eben die Erhöhung von den Proc effekten. Das ist besser, als die Passiven Stats. Das ist nur ein Beispiel, wenn man sich mal alle Skills anschaut, staunt man nicht schlecht. Was alles doppelt und dreifach gibt und wer Buffen kann und wer Debuffen kann und wer es als AE hat und wer als Sinlge (Schwarz Gardist hat gute Debuffs, alles Single und einige davon sind sinnfrei, da sobald ein Schwarzork da ist ... naja hat man die dinge als AE.). Das ganze ist ein Problem. Dabei sollte wirklich der Stats gleich sein und eben die Anzahl der Gegner, die davon betroffen werden beim Ork erhöhen und beim Gardisten eben die Dauer. Damit kann der Gardist auf Dauer lange ein Ziel Debuffen und der Ork recht kurz (vielleicht 10 Sek beim Ork  und bis zu 20 Sek Gardist) bis zu vielleicht 6 oder 8 Gegner. Das ganze hätte dne Vorteil, dass somit jeder alle seine Schläge nutzen kann und nicht so ... naja denn brauch man net mehr hauen, weil der Ork den eh macht.

Dann sollte man weg vom Gruppenzwang. Das war damals bei WOW, ich meinte nicht mit der Schwierigkeit von Bossen etc. Darum geht es nicht. Die alte Zeit hieß eben Klasse X und Y und Z müssen in Gruppe 1 und die beiden Tanks rein und ab Sunwell war es aufeinmal so, dass man dauernd neue Settings braucht und sogar Settings probierte. Jetzt ist es so, dass jede Klasse mit kann, denn einige Liefern ja den selben Buff. Aber es geht nicht um den Vergleich von WOW und WAR. Es geht um den Unterschied der jetzt im BG abgeht. Es geht darum, dass man auch mit Random gut spielen kann. Natürlich nicht so gut wie Stammgruppen (Items etc.). Aber es ist egal, welcher Gruppe man angehört, die in der nähe Buffen sich. Das ist unglaublich wichtig. Das sollte in WAR auch kommen und nicht erst in einem späten Patch, sondern als zwischen Patch. Das ganze würde eben auch Randomgruppen erleichtern. Denn man ist ja net immer mit Gilde Unterwegs. Es geht darum, dass der Verteidiger oder Angreifer eben fix was machen kann und nicht erstmal die Gruppen Zusammenstellung Planen. Das kann eine Gildenstammen. Die können sogar so planen, dass jeder Max Buffs bekommt. Als Random hat man oft keine Zeit dafür, denn oft geht man on, schaut wo was los geht und macht Open RVR. So ist es ja auch gedacht, aber dass geht nur wenn die Gruppen offener sind und die Gruppen selbst eher nur so als Orientierung. So nach dem Prinzip Gruppe 1 und 2 bleiben bissel hinten und halten die Kriegmaschinen und achten auf Neuankömmlige der Def, während der Rest eben die Mauern stürmt. Nach diesem Prinzip. Dabei kann man eben aus den anderen Gruppen auch fix mit helfen oder eben die Gruppe 1 und 2 mit nach vorne. Ohne das man erst jeden Sigi in eine Gruppe schieben muss, dass über all Auren sind. Darum geht es. Das würde viel verändern in meinen Augen und auch eben wirklich so schneller sein. Gerade in Szenarien wird sich das noch stärker auswirken.

Dazu geht es nicht um Schema X, die Gruppen offener zu machen. Mythic hat ein uraltes Konzept genommen und dann diesen Zwang nur 1 Buff von jedem Stat zu machen, weil sie zu viele hatten. Also mal ehrlich, wenn sie es schon einschränken (was ok ist und richtig), dann kann man die Gruppe völlig offen machen und auch Freundliche AEs auf alles wirken lassen was freundlich ist, also auch auf Burgwachen. Warum dürfen die nicht von der Aura Profitieren, die kämpefn ja auf unserer Seite und sind eigentlich auch nicht deutlich schwächer als wir. Wir sind ja am Ende auch nur Soldaten der Armee, also warum sind sie so schwach? Dann könnte man auch einige PQs fürs RVR öffnen und es wird dort auch mal spaßig ^^ und nicht wer schneller ist, gewinnt. Sondern naja ... man kann seinen Boys mal unter die Armeegreifen als Schama.


----------



## Archonlord (28. Juli 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> Genau so ist es ... die leute zocken nach Änderungen Hinrlos weiter ohne sich Gedanken über die Änderungen an ihren Klassen zu machen. Jammern nur rum wegen ein paar schadenpunkten weniger und sehen das gesamtbild gar nicht. Solche Leute haben eh nix drauf aber leider schreien die wenigen von denen SO LAUT das man das gefühl hat das es so viele sind. ist aber die Minderheit kannst mir ruhig glauben.



.. jupp


----------



## Hocke (29. Juli 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Was ich mich nun wirklich ernsthaft frage (und diese Frage habe ich im Warhammer-Alliance-Forum schon gestellt, was ziemliche Entrüstung hervorgerufen hat):
> Mir ist durchaus klar, dass noch vieles getan werden muss, aber KANN ES SEIN (und das sage ich nur anhand der Erfahrung die ich gemacht habe), dass die Balance nicht SO fürchterlich ist, wie viele sagen und viele Leute einfach nur keinen Aufwand betreiben wollen sich mit der Spielmechanik zu beschäftigen?
> 
> Ich will nicht, dass es irgendwie anmaßend oder überheblich klingt (tut's aber... ich weiß :- nur habe ich das Gefühl, dass viel von diesem "Underpowerd"/"Overpowered"/"FOTM"-Geheule aufhören würde wenn sich die Leute einmal ordentlich mit ihrer Klasse beschäftigen würden.



Ohne die anderen Antworten gelesen zu haben:


SIGN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ich beschäfftige mich annähernd genauso mit meiner Klasse und versuche auch Taktiken mit Moral und Rotationen auf einander abzustimmen.
Alles eine Frage des Wollens!!!

Danke für den Post. Es lässt mich hoffen, dass es noch mehr gibt, die so denken und nicht der "Ich-will-ein-Knopf-drücken-und-alles-umhauen-und-wenn-das-nicht-geht-dann-ist-das-Spiel-unbalanced-und-sowieso-am-Ende"-Fraktion angehören.

Es lässt mich neu hoffen =)


----------



## Brummbör (29. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Und nun zum Topic: Und genau solche Leute sind auch mehr als genug bei WAR. Das war alles zum Topic. Deine Diskussion Lari, ging an allem vorbei (als ob ich behauptet hätte, dass jeder automatisch seine Klasse gut spielen kann, ich hab nur gesagt, dass dieser Part soweit reduziert wurde, dass er kaum noch Gewicht hat. Wer nicht Gehirntot ist, kann WoW heutzutage auch ohne optimal Skillung und Theorycraft gut spielen. Das ging früher einfach nicht. Aber leider ist dadurch auch der Anspruch an den Spieler stark gesunken... und somit auch seine Selbsteinschätzung und Anpassungsfähigkeit verschoben)
> 
> EDIT: Das mit Ulduar kam vermutlich falsch rüber. Ich meine nicht, das Ulduar easy zu schaffen ist. (Das behaupte ich nicht, die Instanz ist ganz ok gewesen). Es ging mir mehr um die Erfahrung mit den Spielern
> 
> ...


 
seh ich anders. auch früher gabs genug die absolut nicht mit ihrem char umgehen konnten. hatte mit meiner gilde naxx 40 halb clear rest alles down (bc hab ich schon nimmer gezockt). wenn man nur mit gilde gespielt hat kams einem vor als ob jeder in game sich mit dem spiel beschäftigen würde, aber wenn man mal mit twink losgezogen ist und zb ubrs mit ner random gruppe ging wars auch da schon net besonders tolle. da gabs genug die die einfachsten grunddinge net kannten bzw beachteten.
kann das aber keinem vorwerfen. wenn man wegen familie/arbeit oder sonstigen hobbys nur für 8 bis 10 stunden die woche spielt wird man sich kaum richtig intensiv mit dem spiel beschäftigen. aber genau diese leute machen mittlerweile nen grossteil der spielerschaft und damit zahlenden kunden aus. keiner will mehr in inis wie lbrs rumhocken und sich endlos durch sinnlos trashmöpse kloppen und ich verstehs jetzt sogar. deswegen geht ja der ganze trend richtung casual, ist ja nicht nur bei wow so sondern in der ganzen spiele industrie. der ganze wii erfolg beruht da drauf. 
kein mmo kann mehr von den 5% freaks leben die sich sachen wie das alte naxx geben (in meiner alten gilde hatte irgendwann auch die hälfte keinen bock mehr auf das endlose mats gefarme dann war ende mit der ini). ein spiel sollte so von der balance ausgelegt sein dass die freaks zwar nen vorteil haben aber die casual spieler net völlig untergehn und auch ihren spass haben, auch ohne ein studium über das spiel abgelegt zu haben.
sieht man ja allein an den forenteilnehmern. wieviele treiben sich in foren rum? 10% die posten und nochma 10% die es wenigstens lesen. und die nichtmal in den foren sind werden sich auch sonst nicht weiter übers spiel informieren. die 20% müssen es mal einsehen dass die zeit der extrem freaks leider (?) vorbei ist. der mmo markt ist massenware geworden mit all den folgen die das mit sich bringt. deswegen halt ich auch das gejammer übers einfache wow für sinnfrei. die einzigen die sowas von sich geben sind die freaks, aber warum sollen die gelegenheitsspieler nicht auch an glitzer lilas kommen und nicht den ganzen content sehen? der rest hat ja noch den hard mode um richtig zu raiden. jetzt ist wenigstens der unterschied nimmer so gross wie zu classic zeiten wo es lächerlich war wenn ne t2/3 truppe im bg auf 60er in blau und grün getroffen ist.
was bei warhammer aber schlimmer ist als beim classic wow: da mussten sich die leute noch zusammenreissen um wenigstens die 5er inis zu ende zu bringen aber zum zerg kreisen reicht totales brain afk, weils in der masse eh nicht auffällt wenn man nichts macht.
so ein zum ende nochmal zum lieblingsklischee dass die mauler alle mit wow kamen..... wars nicht das offi DAOC forum das wegen der ganzen meckerei geschlossen wurde? und wer meint die wow kiddys wären schlimm sollte mal auf nen aoc pvp server gehen und sich den chat geben......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (29. Juli 2009)

@ Brummbör

Auch wenn ich dir grundsätzlich bei vielen Dingen Recht gebe, so würde ich mit 



			
				brummbör schrieb:
			
		

> kein mmo kann mehr von den 5% freaks leben die sich sachen wie das alte naxx geben



solchen Aussagen sehr vorsichtig sein. World First Gilden oder große Arena Turniere sind für einen sehr großen Teil der "normalSpieler" eine Motivation und Werbung für das Spiel. Genauso wie Leute die gern im Hinterhof mal etwas kicken (ganz ungezwungen) meist auch Fußballfans sind und begeistert das "High-End " (i.e. WM, EM,  Championsleague etc.) verfolgen.

Gerade bei WoW würde ich diesen Faktor lieber nicht beiläufig wegwischen. Auch wenn es nun nicht mehr ganze Instanzen sind, die für diese "Profis" reserviert sind, so sind die Hardmodes, Achievements, Arenatourniere und World-First-Races nach wie vor so schwer wie früher und auch wenn Blizzard nun einen Weg gefunden hat, diese "Inhalte" mit kleinerem Aufwand zu liefern, so werden sie sich dennoch hüten, diese Dinge sterben zu lassen.

Es klingt zwar blöd, aber würde Ensidia geschlossen zu einem anderen MMO abwandern, wäre das ein ziemlich harter Schlag ins Gesicht fürs WoW-Image. Das wäre der medienwirksamste WoW-Quit überhaupt und unterschwellig wäre es die Aussage: "Wir - Ensidia - finden, dass WoW nicht mehr so gut ist wie dieses andere Spiel, zu dem wir wechseln."


----------



## Wolfner (29. Juli 2009)

Ich habe eine relativ frische und interessante Interviewaussage von Community Manager James Nichols zu dem Thema gefunden (Quelle: Warhammeralliance.com/ZAM.com):



> ZAM: Class balance is one of the biggest issues that players bring up. Is there a difference between what players expect and what Mythic intended when it comes to class mechanics? Many of the class changes throughout the past six months have struck players as blatantly counter-intuitive.
> 
> James: There's perception, and then there's the actual reality of things…
> 
> ...



Für die, die es interessiert, das ganze Interview gibts hier:
http://www.zam.com/story.html?story=18998


----------



## OldboyX (29. Juli 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eine relativ frische und interessante Interviewaussage von Community Manager James Nichols zu dem Thema gefunden (Quelle: Warhammeralliance.com/ZAM.com):



Much Ado About Nothing.

Das ist doch nur Standard Gesülze wie man es in jedem MMO hört.

a) Wir versuchen das beste
b) Wir hören natürlich auf unsere Community
c) Wir können nicht alles gleichzeitig machen
d) Wir versuchen "fotm" zu vermeiden (als ginge das überhaupt....)
e) Man soll nicht heulen wenn man generft wird, weil man ja vorher OP war
usw.

Sorry, aber "frisch" und "interessant" finde ich das nicht.

Die beste Aussage ist, dass er zugibt, dass es nach wie vor Performance Probleme gibt und im gleichen Atemzug sagt, dass man sie nie wird lösen können. Oder in anderen Worten: Wir wollen Mass-RVR, aber die technischen Grenzen lassen das eigentlich nicht zu?


----------



## mephistostraum (29. Juli 2009)

Also zunächst einmal bin ich vom Patch begeistert. Warum?

Die Kämpfe dauern so herrlich lange, verbissen werden die Gegner runtergeprügelt. Und endlich macht Assisttrain auch Sinn. Nur gemeinsam knüpelt man den Gegner nieder. So oder so, egal was und warum geändert wurde, die Kämpfe sind spannender geworden, besonders in den Szenarien, die ich gerne spiele. Es macht mir wieder deutlich mehr Spaß.

Gleichwohl ich diese ewige Diskussion, wie spielt man einen Charakter müßig finde.

Wenn es jemanden gibt, der Spaß daran hat nur eine Taste zu drücken, und der nicht mehr von seinem Char weiß, als eben nur diesen einen Schlag, dann finde ich es ok. Denn Spaß ist unabhängig davon, wieviele Tasten ich drücke. Wenn also jemand nur eine Taste drückt und glücklich ist, lasst ihn doch.

Schlimm sind eben nur die Spieler, die nur eine Taste drücke, bzw. ihn nicht vollständig beherrschen und auch kein taktisches Gespür haben, die sich dann beklagen, ihr Char ist unterpowered. Diese Spieler nerven mich. Und es sind meist auch die Spieler, die anschließend schreien, andere Chars sind imba. Nur ein Beispiel (auch wenn man es nicht überprüfen kann) Ich als Schami sehe einen MeleeDD auf mich zulaufen. Natürlich könnte ich wegkicken, etc. aber ich will aus taktischen Gründen auf diesen Platz bleiben. WEnn ich aber dann nicht weiß, welche Taste ich drücken muss, um den eingehenden Schaden um 50% zu reduzieren, tut es mir leid.

Aber letztlich muss es auch ok sein, dass es Leute gibt die keine Progamer sind. Und man muss es auch aushalten, das eine 40iger Zauberin nur 20.000 Schaden macht in einem vollständig gespielten Sz. Dann ist das so. Also schlechte Spieler dürfen ruhig schlecht sein, darüber rege ich mich wenig auf. Habe ja ab und an meine Stammgruppe. 



Also! Spaß ist, was Spaß macht.


----------



## Athaulf (29. Juli 2009)

Ein Amen für den Theradersteller. Ich habe ganz definitiv auch den Eindruck das manche sich erstmal mit ihrer Klasse auseinandersetzen sollten bevor
sie sich beschweren. Als bestes Beispiel fällt mir da mein Maschi twink ein.. schon VOR dem patch war der singel pfad beim maschi meiner Meinung nach stark unterschätz..
jetzt NACH dem patch kann ich nur sagen, das ich sehr froh bin schon immer singel gespielt zu haben.
JA, laut sz statistik macht der maschi im singel pfad weniger damage....weil er einfach schneller gegner killed das vergessen einige.
Und von so netten sachen wie auf distanz entwaffnen wollen wir garnicht reden 

ps.. die Rüstungsreduzierung vom Einzelgeschütz ist natürlich auch total nebensächlich.... und die cast unterbrechung die der maschi hat auch und und und


----------



## Perkone (29. Juli 2009)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich jede Art von Klasse über 11 gespielt hab. Und was mir manchmal an Leuten unterkommt .... Letztens bei ner PQ im T2 - Ich (DoK), mein Bruder (marauder) und ein Chosen (tank). Der Tank war so auf 14 herum. Der Typ hat nur eins gemacht glaub ich: Autohit. Und ab und an mal nen anderen Schlag. Aber von bewachen, Spott und den ersten Schlag der mehr Aggro zieht hat der noch nix gehört.

Ich finde : Bevor man sich einen char macht, soll man ein kleines Klassentutorial durchlaufen müssen. Was macht die Klasse, was soll sie tun und was nicht, wo ist sie besonders gut.... Ansonsten kannste jedem erklären, was SEINE Klasse tun muss, obwohl du selbst ganz ne andere spielst. Wenn sich 50% der Leute intensiv mit ihrerer Klasse beschäftigen würden, gäb es halb so viele Heulthreads a la "wähähä meine Klasse imbar0x0rt nicht so wie in WoW shice spiel" (indirekt). Ich setz mich mit allen Chars auseinander, hab eigentlich jede Klasse bis auf Eisenbrecher Runenpriester Schwertmeister Schwarzork Magus Sonnenritter Schamanen (auch wenn ich sie vom Prinzip verstehe), und seh immer wieder, wie ich für meine Gruppe das Optimale rausholen kann...


----------



## Pymonte (29. Juli 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass ich jede Art von Klasse über 11 gespielt hab. Und was mir manchmal an Leuten unterkommt .... Letztens bei ner PQ im T2 - Ich (DoK), mein Bruder (marauder) und ein Chosen (tank). Der Tank war so auf 14 herum. Der Typ hat nur eins gemacht glaub ich: Autohit. Und ab und an mal nen anderen Schlag. Aber von bewachen, Spott und den ersten Schlag der mehr Aggro zieht hat der noch nix gehört.
> 
> Ich finde : Bevor man sich einen char macht, soll man ein kleines Klassentutorial durchlaufen müssen. Was macht die Klasse, was soll sie tun und was nicht, wo ist sie besonders gut.... Ansonsten kannste jedem erklären, was SEINE Klasse tun muss, obwohl du selbst ganz ne andere spielst. Wenn sich 50% der Leute intensiv mit ihrerer Klasse beschäftigen würden, gäb es halb so viele Heulthreads a la "wähähä meine Klasse imbar0x0rt nicht so wie in WoW shice spiel" (indirekt). Ich setz mich mit allen Chars auseinander, hab eigentlich jede Klasse bis auf Eisenbrecher Runenpriester Schwertmeister Schwarzork Magus Sonnenritter Schamanen (auch wenn ich sie vom Prinzip verstehe), und seh immer wieder, wie ich für meine Gruppe das Optimale rausholen kann...



Wobei WAR da das erste Spiel wäre, welches den Leuten wirklich Schritt für Schritt erklärt, wie man seine Klasse spielt^^ Halte ich auch nicht für nötig, schwer zu verstehen ist es eigentlich nicht. Aber einigen Menschen fehlt auch einfach dieses "Spielgefühl". Sie sind dadurch keine schlechten Spieler, aber meist arbeiten sie nur Rotationen ab (kenne ich schon öfters von WoW von einem Ex Bundeswehr Kameraden. Er hat auch Magier gespielt, aber mehr als Standard Rota konnte er nicht. Hat ein Gegner mal Gegenzauber gefordert, oder einer Zauberart wiederstanden war er meist down^^ War eben außerhalbd er Rotation), wird diese Rotation durchbrochen sind sie dann aufgeschmissen. Richtig Aktion-Reaktion-spielen kommt da oft nicht zustande.

Solchen Leuten kann man dann meist aber auch nichst sagen...


----------



## epiphone2 (29. Juli 2009)

Also es ist ja nicht so das nur affenähnliche Kreaturen WAR spielen und keinen Plan von ihrem Charakter haben, wenn ihr so denkt dann beleidigt ihr euch irgendwie selbst (oder halt die WAR-Com). Natürlich ich vergaß jeder der hier postet gehört natürlich zu den elitären Kreis er "Oberchecker", ganz klar learning by doing und mit ner Menge rumprobieren gepaart.

So jetzt stell ich mal folgende Frage in den Raum: Nehmen wir mal an ein Magus hat sich eingehend mit seiner Klasse befasst und ein Zauberer auch, beide haben das Letzte an skillung setting rotation aus ihrem Char rausgeholt. Wer wird für seine Gruppe besser / dienlicher / brauchbarer sein?
Jede Klasse hat seine Aufgabe jeder Spieler kann seine Klasse so gestalten wie es ihm passt (zb BO der nur nervt und debufft dem der Schaden egal ist), die Effektivität ist eine andere Sache. Ich vergleichs mal so wir haben da eine Reinigungskraft und einen Arzt, mmmh beide Meister ihres Fachs. So wen würdet ihr in eurer Gruppe bevorzugen ?

Mir kann keiner erzählen das 2 Spieler die ihre Klasse TOP(OP-Klasse gegen underdog) beherrschen den gleichen nutzen für die Gruppe haben (ja WAR ist ein Gruppenspiel) zb halt Magus und Zauberer .... oder zb Spalta und Chaosbabar (alles DDs auf die eine oder andere Art).

Das zum Thema balance is fine / learn to play. Meinste du kannst mit deinem bis auf letzte ausgefeilten und getrimmten Schwarzork nur annähernd so brauchbar/ effektiv sein wie ein ausgefeilter,getrimmter Chosen für deine Gruppe? - > Never.

Klar ist es erfreulich das die 1-Tasten AOE (brain AFK) spammer jetzt nach dem Patch nicht mehr so stark vertreten sind ... das bestreitet ja auch keiner, es bestreitet ja auch keiner das du die mit deinem augefeiltem Charssetup Nass machst. Aber das ist keine Kunst ( der Einäugige unter den Blinden halt), wenn du aber gegen Spieler triffst die ihre Op- Klassen dementssprechend gut und ausgefeilt Spielen wir ihr eure Gruppe mit BO / Zelot / Magus und Chaosbabar... dann habt ihr sowas von verloren egal wie gut ihr seid. Da macht euch auch keiner einen Vorwurf es geht halt einfach nicht Stamm gegen Stamm mit weniger effektiv,  bedingt brauchbar gegen super getrimmte Op-klassen zu gewinnen.

So und da sind wir am Punkt das ist dann balance is fine??? Lobt euch ja nicht damit, das ihr mit ausgefeilten Underdogs radom Setups zerlegt, die auf der Tastatur Klavier spielen -> Is alles, aber nich balance is fine.

Balance ist für mich das ALLE Klassen ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben... habt ihr jemals Leute sagen hören wir hätten gewonnen hätten wir nur ein Magus oder Chaosbabar dabeigehabt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Nene es heißt immer immer die andren hatten mehr Op / FOTM dabei- > so siehts aus...


----------



## Salute (30. Juli 2009)

Eben man kann seine "underdog" Klasse bis zum Erbrechen beherrschen, gegen eine besser gestellte "fotm" Klasse die von eimen ebenso guten Spieler gesteuert wird hat man wenig Chancen. 

Es natürlich schön, dass man sich gegenseitig hier Mut machen will und wenn man nur fest daran glaubt, wirds bestimmt auch irgendwann real.


----------



## Nhazirluna (30. Juli 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Was ich mich nun wirklich ernsthaft frage (und diese Frage habe ich im Warhammer-Alliance-Forum schon gestellt, was ziemliche Entrüstung hervorgerufen hat):
> *Mir ist durchaus klar, dass noch vieles getan werden muss, aber KANN ES SEIN (und das sage ich nur anhand der Erfahrung die ich gemacht habe), dass die Balance nicht SO fürchterlich ist, wie viele sagen und viele Leute einfach nur keinen Aufwand betreiben wollen sich mit der Spielmechanik zu beschäftigen?*
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich  dir zu. Da  in WAR  das  RvR  der  Hauptteil des  Spieles  ist, finde  ich es  wichtig das man sich mit seiner  Klasse auseinandersetzt, und auch mit den Klassen der anderen Seite; denn anderst  als  in MMORPG's deren Kernessenz das PVE ist  jeder Kapf anderst weil man eben gegen  menschliche Spieler bestehen  muss. 
Jeder  Kampf  ist anderst, selbst  gegen denselben Gegenspieler, dennman  kann nicht  voraussehen was dessen nächste  Aktion ist......

Jeder  von uns  ist  individuell und  ebenso  die  Spielweise eines  jeden  unterschiedlich ist. In WAR  gibt es so  viele  Möglichkeiten seinen Char zu  individualisieren, an die  eigene  Spielweise  anzupassen, und dazu gehört  nunmal  das  man sich mit der  Klasse beschäftigt um das Optimum für  sich selbst  rauszuholen. 
Meiner  Meinung nach  gibt es kein wirklich  richtig  und/oder  wirklich falsch bezogen auf  Ausrüsung  /Skillung Spielweise etc.


Das wichtigste  ist  und bleibt das Gruppenspiel in WAR, und  mit Gruppenspiel  meine ich nicht  ein  haufen zusammengewürfelter Egoisten,  sondern das gegenseitige  Unterstützen, doch genau das vergessen viele  oder  halten es  für  minderwichtig.

Ich selbst  spiele  einen  Schamanen  und Squiggtreiba (beide T4), und  weis  somit aus  Erfahrung das es Tanks  gibt die  nicht  wissen das es Sinnvoll sein kann  den/die  Heiler zu beschützen... resp Fähigkeiten  dazu  haben.
Vielen ist auch der Begriff "Assisten"  und  oder  "Assistleader" ein Fremdwort, oder  sind sie  einfach zu stolz dazu mit  einem  anderen Fernkämpfer  zusammen auf das selbe  Ziel  zu  "ballern", oder  gemeinsam  einen Feind  im  Nahkampf  niederzustrecken ?.........

Ich  will  hier  keinen angreiffen oder schlecht  machen ; Fact  ist  jedoch das WAR vom Gruppenzusammenspiel  lebt, und das haben anscheinend  viele  noch nicht begriffen;-)




epiphone2 schrieb:


> So jetzt stell ich mal folgende Frage in den Raum: Nehmen wir mal an ein Magus hat sich eingehend mit seiner Klasse befasst und ein Zauberer auch, beide haben das Letzte an skillung setting rotation aus ihrem Char rausgeholt. Wer wird für seine Gruppe besser / dienlicher / brauchbarer sein?
> Jede Klasse hat seine Aufgabe jeder Spieler kann seine Klasse so gestalten wie es ihm passt (zb BO der nur nervt und debufft dem der Schaden egal ist), die Effektivität ist eine andere Sache. Ich vergleichs mal so wir haben da eine Reinigungskraft und einen Arzt, mmmh beide Meister ihres Fachs. So wen würdet ihr in eurer Gruppe bevorzugen ?
> 
> Balance ist für mich das ALLE Klassen ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben... habt ihr jemals Leute sagen hören wir hätten gewonnen hätten wir nur ein Magus oder Chaosbabar dabeigehabt
> ...



Wen ich  nehmen  würde den Arzt  oder  die  Reinungungskraft....... ?
Hmmm die  Sache ist  doch die..... ohne  Reinigungskraft  ist der Arzt  doch  kaum was wert, da  er  in einer schmutzigen Praxis  seine  Arbeit  nicht nachgehen kann/soll....., also  braucht  es um  das Maximum  an  Effektivität rauszuholen eben beide......
Ok  in WAR besteht  eine Gruppe  nur aus  6 Leuten......... aber was hält  euch davon ab mit 2 Gruppen  so  zu  kämpfen/agieren als  wärt  ihr  1 Gruppe? 
Häufiges  Zusammenspiel, TS, und  auch  etwas an  Disziplin  wirken  oft  Wunder ;-)

Eine  Gruppe (oder auch 2 die  agieren  wie 1) die  ihren Schwerpunkt auf das Zusamemnspiel  legen, werden nie sagen ; wir  hätten gewonnen wenn..... oder  die  anderen hatten..... sondern die  sagen; Hey wenn wir die  wieder treffen  versuchen  wir es  mal  so und so .... irgendwie  müssen die GegnerGruppe/n zu  knacken sein also  auf  ein neues.....

Auch  ich bin der Meinung das die  Balance nicht SO fürchterlich ist, wie viele sagen........ umso  fürterlicher  jedoch  finde  ich das  Unverständniss des  Zusammenspiels  und  die  Einstellung einiger..... ;-)


Als  DAoC Spieler seit der ersten Stunde, vermisse  ich  das Verständnis des Gruppenzusammenspiels bei  einigen WAR  Spieler. Aber die  Hoffnung stirbt  ja bekanntlich zuletzt;-)

Wir sehen uns  auf dem Schlachtfeld........


----------



## Adalfried (30. Juli 2009)

War erklärt wann, wem seine Klasse?

Ich find ein Tut sehr gut und nicht falsch. Klar einige sind Profis und wissen sofort ... A Schlag und B Schlag
Aber man kann doch nicht davon ausgehen, dass jeder MMOs zockt und WAR nur anfängt, weil es so "toll" ist. Es fangen auch Leute an, weil sie Warhammer Fans sind und ein Online Game im Warhammer Universum erleben wollen, was nirgends geboten wird daher hören viele von den Warhammerfans wieder auf ^^. Aber wichtiger ist doch wo wird je was erklärt.
Man ist Stufe 1 und kann im RVR mit mischen, man ist nur kanonenfutter und schlecht für seine Truppe, wie wenn man mit 8 in das Stadtszenario geht (warum es auch immer Szens für Städte gibt ... aber das wollen sie ändern. Die Wollten auch schonmal Burgen ändern und alles). Ja Mythic will schon ewig was ändern, aber die mehren rum und warten und machen und spielen alles mit großen Patches druff.
Dabei ist die hälfte vom Patch so einfach, dass sie es hätten schon vor Monaten so auf den Markt werfen. Meine viele Ideen hatten sie ja net gegen AE.

Wo wird erklärt wie man tankt? oder was man so heilen soll etc.
Guild Wars hat teilweise recht nette Tuts, gerade Factions ist da günstig gemacht. Man bekommt kurz erklärt worum es geht, dann paar besondere Single Mission wo man halt hier und da was nutzen muss. Das ganze find ich super und stimmig. Ich meine man kann ein Tut ja auch als Kindheit darstellen und die ersten Jaher in der Armee oder unter Orks etc. Da kann man coole Sequenzen und Storys machen und auch die Invasion zeigen etc.
Aber einfach so Ultuhan ist gefallen, starte mal zwischen zwei Archen, als Schwertmeister ohne Ausrüstung und zwei Sprüche und als Erzmagier beginnt man ja auch seine Laufbahn in der Hochelfen Armee ... also das ist doch mehr als Unpassend gewählt. Wie gesagt hingeworfen und das erste was man sieht, ist eine Heulende Elfentruppe und sterbende Drachen und man weiß net mal warum? Nichts erfährt man und muss dann sogar noch Erkunden? Ja bitte was soll man noch erkunden. Man wird nie an seine Klasse geführt.

Als Tank kann man ne Billige Missi bekommen, natürlich Single, um halt ne Truppe NSC zu bewachen. Die eben was aus einem Lager Bergen wohlen oder ein Konvoi der flieht um sich neu zusammeln. Diese Insel lassen HE eh für sich.
Als Heiler kann man ja Leute eben heilen.
Als DD muss man die Angreifer vernichten. Das ganze kann man cool mit Sequenzen und Dingen untermalen fertig. Dann wird einem im Questext halt noch bissel was erklärt. Ich meine Mythic war so faul und erzählt alles im Questext, da hätten sie auch ein Tut in Questtextform machen können und richtig fein bissel was erzählen. 

Das ist alles besser als. Erzmagier 2 Sprüche, hier bist du. Du bist niemand und hast keine Vergangenheit, wozu auch du bistn ur Soldat. Die anderen Soldaten der Gegner auf diesem Weg und deine eigenen sind nichts, du bist besser und der stärkste und ohne dich ... also die üblichen PVE Quests. Naja und der witz, im RVR ist man wieder nur gut, wenn man Ausrüstung hat und mit Level 1 ist RVR naja ... die ersten Level kann man selbst als Tankt nackt zocken, da bekommt man bissel Bonus XP, für einen Farmtitel. Denn mit Rüstung 1 als Tank starten ist sehr witzlos. Genau so wie als Erzmagier. Ich meine was ist man eigentlich? Bin ich nun Teil der Armee und fange an zu helfen oder bin ich nun niemand und fang erst an mich zu Entwickeln, was ist man eigentlich und wo steht man in dieser Armee?


----------



## Martel (30. Juli 2009)

*Mir ist durchaus klar, dass noch vieles getan werden muss, aber KANN ES SEIN (und das sage ich nur anhand der Erfahrung die ich gemacht habe), dass die Balance nicht SO fürchterlich ist, wie viele sagen und viele Leute einfach nur keinen Aufwand betreiben wollen sich mit der Spielmechanik zu beschäftigen?*

Naja, zu einem: Das passt auf jedes PvP Spiel.. Warum? Naja schau mal wie das geheule aufgebaut ist im WoW Forum ( das non plus ultra Beispiel ^^ ).

Viele die mit ihrer/einer anderen Klasse ins Gericht gehen kennen weder nur eine Seite oder gehen von 1 vs 1 Situationen aus ( Stein Schere Feuerzeug und Gummipupe halt ). Viele Beschäftigen sich nicht mit den Grundlagen und deshlab erscheint das Spiel in ein verzertes Bild.

Anders rum: Sollen Spieleentwickler nicht vielleicht viel deutlicher machen das wie der Hase läuft was sie denken wollen etc. damit auch diese Leute bedient werden?

Naja, WoW ist dabei alles einfacher zu machen. Warum? Komplexes überanstrengt manchen Spieler. Doch auch diese sind Kunden.

Also zu meiner War zeit hatte ich eigentlich nie 1 vs 1 Situationen. Und war auch selten alleine. Da muss ich sagen. Wenn das Team gut ist ist es balanced hast du aber Spieler dabei die ihre Rollen nicht verstehen ist es nicht balanced. Alles halt relativ. Ich glaube die Kunst ist es nicht Spieler wie Dich /Mich mit einzubinden. Warum? Wir wollen es lernen und beschäftigen uns damit aber wir sind die minderheit.

Und wenn es einfacher wird macht es für uns kein Unterschied. Also wird alles herunter gebrochen bis man sagen kann:


2 Gruppen von Durchschnittlichen Informierten Spielern treffen auf einander und findes es balanced. Das ist unser Ziel.




Von da an, ja du hast recht ein Spiel ändert sich wenn man sich damit beschäftigt. Aber alles auf ein balanced und nicht Balanced zu reduzieren ist nur ein Teil der Wahrheit.

Ich würde mir generell einfach wünschen für jedes MMO das der Spielehersteller ganz ganz klar sagt:


PvP :  Wir legen unser balanced Ziel auf die Arena weil:

RvR: wir legen unser PvP balanced Ziel auf Gruppen kämpfe mit möglich homogener zusammen Stellung. Mit anderen Gruppen soll es möglich sein auch viel zu schaffen aber das liegt an euch.

oder oder. klare Stellungnahmen. Und dazu am besten den neuen Spieler die Technik (Basics ) des Spieles per Quest Reihe bei bringen.


Naja, ich bin mal wieder weg vom Thema.... wie immer..


----------



## Pymonte (30. Juli 2009)

@epiphone2: Das war etwas übertrieben formuliert. Aber leider spielt nunmal ein Großteil der Spieler immer nach Schema X, weil sie es so gewohnt sind. Wenn sich dann etwas ändert, dann sind sie häufig aufgeschmissen (wenisgtens die ersten Versuche). Und öfter fehlt dann eben der Schritt um sich anzupassen. Denn es ist eben leichter (udn erscheint auch logischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), dass meine Klasse schlechter/die andere OP ist, als dass es vielleicht nur an meiner Spielweise lieg. 

@Adalfried: WAR hat kein Klassentutorial, das hat aber auch niemand geschrieben. Es wäre aber das erste Spiel, welches eins für die Spieler erstellt. Weder WoW, HdRO noch AoC erklären dir jede einzelne Klasse und eigentlich sollte man als gesunder Mensch auch genügend Auffassungsgabe haben, die Fähigkeiten zu lesen und zu verstehen.

Dein Problem ist einfach: du kannst dich nicht in WAR hineinversetzen. Und das bemängelst du immer wieder. Aber eigentlich ist das nur dein Problem. Ehrlich gesagt bracuht man keine Zwischensequenzen etc um ein stimmiges Spiel aufzubauen. Um mal an dein Elfenbeispiel zu gehen: Die schwarzen Archen sind gelandet und nun obliegt es den Elfen ihr Land zu verteidigen. Leid und Tod sind überall um dich herum und die Streitkräfte müssen nun eine Gegenoffensive aufziehen, da der Angriff der Druchii sehr überraschen kam. Und so zieht sich auch die Story durch das Gebiet. Das friedliche Leben wurde sozusagen über Nacht in ein Krisengebiet verwandelt und man muss sich erst einmal darauf einstellen.

Auch sehe ich einfach nicht, wozu man in WAR Klassen Tutorials braucht. Die Erklärung der Klassen und ihre Aufgaben stehen Ingame und im Manual. Wer das nicht liest: Pech gehabt, dazu gibts diese Texte. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Fähigkeiten selbsterklärend sind, was stellst du dir denn unter Tutorials vor? Dein PvE Mob Bashing Beispiel bringt dich da kaum weiter. Ich lern das Tanken nicht, weil ich 3 NPCs verprügle. Ich lern soc auch das heilen nicht, höchstens das Schaden machen. Der Tank hat am Anfang ne Fähigkeit, die + Aggro erzeugt. Und später ein Spott. In beiden Fähigkeiten-Texten stehen die Aufgaben/Funktion dieser Fertigkeiten. Wenn Spieler A zu faul ist, sich kurz seine neue Fähigkeit durchzulesen (oder noch schlimmer, zu blöd, sie zu verstehen^^), dann wird ihm da auch kein Tutorial helfen. Denn dort lernt er auch maximal Schema X (Mob kommt, also nun, wie im Tutorial, Spott, dann Aggroschlag, Aggroschlag, Aggroschlag, tot).


----------



## xerkxes (30. Juli 2009)

Ein Tutorial mit NPC bringt auch herzlich wenig um einem Tank die Spielweise im RVR näherzubringen.


----------



## Perkone (30. Juli 2009)

Wozu sollte War es eigentlich auch erklären? Einfach mal Augen aufmachen und den Tooltip lesen, der über den Fähigkeiten schwirrt. Danach Hirn einschalten und denken. Hmmm, Bewachen zB. Einmal gelesen, verstanden was es kann und bringt, fertig.
Wenn sich seine Fähigkeiten mal durchlest und probiert reicht es allemal, da brauchs keine tuts.


----------



## Churchak (30. Juli 2009)

oder einfach mal den mut aufbringen bei Leuten die es besser machen höfflich nachfragen und sich tips geben lassen.


----------



## Aldaric87 (30. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ihr mit eurem HAlbwissen, echt mal, fällt euch nichts besseres ein?
> Spieler gehen immer den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes. Auch in WAR. Oder willst du leugnen, dass kreisgeraidet wurde? Das die Balkontaktik genutzt wurde (oder immer noch wird)? Das die Stadt per Szenarien eingenommen wurde, als es funktionierte.
> 
> Ich will hier kein Spielvergleich anstreben, mir geht es nur gehörig auf den Nerv, wenn jemand alle Spieler eines Spieles mal pauschal als tastenhämmernde Affen darstellt, welche infektiös die Spieler eines völlig anderen Spiels innerlich verderben und zu genauso hirnlos tastenhämmernden und rumwhinenden Affen macht.
> ...



Wie paranoid bist du? Das du nach deiner WAR Zeit, hier noch mitreden willst, obwohl du WAR schon lange nicht mehr spielst, und ja, ich darf mir diesen dummen Comment erlauben, da ich beides spiele.

Und trotzdem bleibe ich als ehemaliger classic und BC dauer-raider dabei, dass das Spiel heute für jeden Hans-Wurst ein leichtes ist. Nicht umsonst verlassen viele das Spiel, da es kaum noch anspruchsvoll ist. Klar wirst du vll. deinem Raid 5% mehr bringen, dass interessiert aber am Ende keinen, da jeder Content am Ende von jedem der es will gecleared sein wird. Ob er sich den Stress gibt, oder nicht.


----------



## Lari (30. Juli 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Wie paranoid bist du? Das du nach deiner WAR Zeit, hier noch mitreden willst, obwohl du WAR schon lange nicht mehr spielst, und ja, ich darf mir diesen dummen Comment erlauben, da ich beides spiele.


Es ging in dem Post, auf den ich reagierte nicht um WAR. Der durchaus dumme Comment ist also nicht gerechtfertigt.
Die Sache war eigentlich durch, aber man kann es natürlich nochmal aufwärmen, nicht wahr?


----------



## Rorgak (31. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Es ging in dem Post, auf den ich reagierte nicht um WAR. Der durchaus dumme Comment ist also nicht gerechtfertigt.
> Die Sache war eigentlich durch, aber man kann es natürlich nochmal aufwärmen, nicht wahr?



Mal im ernst Lari wann hast du das letzte mal Warhammer gespielt? Sollte es schon länger her sein so solltest du entweder mal wieder reingucken oder Kommentare zu einem Spiel das du möglicherweise schon lange nicht mehr gespielt hast sein lassen.

Ich hab auch mal WoW gespielt, raus und abgehakt. Was die dort treiben ist mir egal! In WArhammer sehen die Orks orkiger aus ;-)

Allgemein: Das es noch deutliche Differenzen bei den Klassen gibt sieht man deutlich in der Häufigkeit des auftretens derselben. Und ja Schwarzorks, Schwarze Gardisten und auch Chaosbarbaren sind selten, Hexenkriegerinnen sieht man auch selten, auf Ordnungsseite sieht man verhälfnismäßig selten die Schwertmeister, Hexenjäger gibts auch net so oft ebenso Schattenkrieger. 

Man kann es sehen wie man will, man muss es nehmen wie es kommt!


----------



## Wolfner (31. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Es ging in dem Post, auf den ich reagierte nicht um WAR. Der durchaus dumme Comment ist also nicht gerechtfertigt.
> Die Sache war eigentlich durch, aber man kann es natürlich nochmal aufwärmen, nicht wahr?




Nein, könnt ihr nicht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Immer diese dämlichen Kleinkriege.


----------



## Adalfried (31. Juli 2009)

Aber Guild Wars hat ein Klassen Tut und auch HDRO hat ein Tut. Warum sollte WAR nicht sowas machen? Es ist neu. Wenn man neu ist, muss man was bieten was nicht da ist oder neue Dinge. Das bietet WAr ja eigentlich nicht richtig. Außer die PQs, die aber meistens durch den selben Start ziemlich langweilig sind udn eigentlich will ich RVR und net PQ. 

Aber der Punkt ist doch der. WAR hat kaum Mechaniken. Viele Klassen haben Mechaniken die nicht da sind, andere sollen in den Mastery Versteckt sein und andere haben etwas Mechanik. Viele Fähigkeiten sind sinfrei und was sie mchen ist oft Schaden anheben, aber mit CDs könnte man mehr erreichen oder Wirkungsdauer. Meine Debuffs sind da oft besser länger zu halten.

Aber mal ehrlich Warhammer ist optisch von den Chars ok, es ist Warhammer und nicht Mythic. Die Charakter kommen von Gamesworkshop. Das hat sich kein Mythic Arbeiter ausgedacht. Die haben sich erst eine Welt ohne Burgen ausgedacht und dann haben sie diese eingefügt. Also die Optik ist von Gamesworkshop und Blizzard hat da ja auch seine Orks abgeschaut, weil grün is halt härta.


----------



## Pymonte (31. Juli 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Aber Guild Wars hat ein Klassen Tut und auch HDRO hat ein Tut. Warum sollte WAR nicht sowas machen? Es ist neu. Wenn man neu ist, muss man was bieten was nicht da ist oder neue Dinge. Das bietet WAr ja eigentlich nicht richtig. Außer die PQs, die aber meistens durch den selben Start ziemlich langweilig sind udn eigentlich will ich RVR und net PQ.
> 
> Aber der Punkt ist doch der. WAR hat kaum Mechaniken. Viele Klassen haben Mechaniken die nicht da sind, andere sollen in den Mastery Versteckt sein und andere haben etwas Mechanik. Viele Fähigkeiten sind sinfrei und was sie mchen ist oft Schaden anheben, aber mit CDs könnte man mehr erreichen oder Wirkungsdauer. Meine Debuffs sind da oft besser länger zu halten.
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich Warhammer ist optisch von den Chars ok, es ist Warhammer und nicht Mythic. Die Charakter kommen von Gamesworkshop. Das hat sich kein Mythic Arbeiter ausgedacht. Die haben sich erst eine Welt ohne Burgen ausgedacht und dann haben sie diese eingefügt. Also die Optik ist von Gamesworkshop und Blizzard hat da ja auch seine Orks abgeschaut, weil grün is halt härta.



Du willst doch eigentlich immer PQs, selbst im RvR... steht in jedem 2. Post von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, HdRO hat kein Klassentutorial oder es hat bis lvl 25 nicht begonnen ... Es hat ein Spieltutorial, das hat WAR mit Short Tipps etc aber auch


----------



## Teal (31. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Nein, HdRO hat kein Klassentutorial oder es hat bis lvl 25 nicht begonnen ...
> 
> [...]


Ich glaube was er meint sind die Video-Schnipsel, die man bei der Charaktererstellung anschauen kann. Diese zeigen die Klasse in Rendersequenzen, wie sie ihren "Aufgaben" nachgehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (31. Juli 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Ich glaube was er meint sind die Video-Schnipsel, die man bei der Charaktererstellung anschauen kann. Diese zeigen die Klasse in Rendersequenzen, wie sie ihren "Aufgaben" nachgehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist dennoch kein Tutorial, wer lesen kann, hat das auch in der Karrierebeschreibung von WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (31. Juli 2009)

Das stimmt. Es ist halt optisch ansprechender als bei WAR, aber kein Tutorial. Es wird ja nicht gezeigt wie man Klasse XY spielt, sondern nur ganz grob angerissen welche Rollen sie hat und was sie kann. Nett fände ich so etwas bei WAR trotzdem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (31. Juli 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Nein das kann nicht sein!




Balance wurde zwar verbessert, allerdings sind BW noch sehr stark OP.

Auf freiem Feld 1 vs 1 hau ich die zwar gerne um, aber so wird man nie BWs finden.

Höchstens im Sc und die eigene Gruppe ist dank 3 Bws dauerstunn im imba Aoe,

Nerv hin oder her.


----------



## Adalfried (1. August 2009)

Naja im RVR sind die PQs interessanter gemacht, als im PVE ... ok es gibt sie nur bei Events und in der Hauptstadt. Vorher ist der RVR Lake völlig Leer. Außer von 4 BOs, die keiner kennt und Burgen deren Namen niemand kennt. Also Dunkelelfenfestungen auf Hochelfen gebiet und neben Barak Varr diese Wertlose Burg ... wobei Barak Varr nicht wichtig ist.

HDRO hat kein Klassentut, dass stimmt. Es hat aber ein Tut. Diese Kurze Prolog Quest da, die man auch überspringen kann, was auch wichtig bei einem Tut ist. Wo man halt bei Zwergen auf Gimli trifft und bei den Hobbits eben diese Spinnen besiegt etc. 
Es ist überspringbar, aber so wird man erstmal etwas an seine Klasse und das Spiel geführt.

Die Beschreibungen bei WAR, sind aber auch das Problem. Warhammer ist neu und vieles ist bei ihn in Worten udn wird nicht in Mission, Quests richtig erzählt. Das ist was viele stört. Man entscheid nichts bei WAR, nimmt an nichts richtig teil. Sondern kämpft um Burgen die keiner kennt, lockt zonen und geht dann erst zur Hauptstadt, macht dort wieder PQs und SC, um dann weiter zu kommen etc. Das ganze wirkt doch seltsam.

Altdorf ist doch nicht etwas, was man jeden Abend mal kurz belagert oder jedes WE. Altdorf ist ne große Stadt und kein kleines Dorf, mit einer MAgieschule.

Man wird bei WAR nicht vorsichtig rangeführt und bekommt bissel STart Ausrüstung über passende Quests oder halten bissel mit Stil. Man start als Tank mit Rüstung 1. Man ist Eisenbrecher, der eigenltich schon einige Jahre in den Tunneln gekämpft hat und als Klankrieger schon aktiv war. Aber Ausrüstung hat man keine? 
Dann meldet man sich fürs RVR an, hat eine Fähigkeit im Nahkampf und eine zum Werfen. Als Erzmagier kennt man ja auch nur zwei Sprüche. Klar bekommt man die ersten Level einige Sprüche dazu. Aber es wirkt extrem unpassend und seltsam.
So eben keine Zeit für ein Tut und Vorgeschichte. Aber dann Quests machen bei den Hochelfen, wo man die Bürgermiliz zusammen rufen muss? Als würde das aufeinmal zu Hochelfen passen. 

Find die Einbindung von der Klasse und dem Spieler, in dieser Welt eben sehr unpassen und völlig absurt. Bei Guild Wars hat man diese Aussenposten und das Konzept ist anders, das wirkt auch net immer super. Aber bei WAR ist eine offene Welt. Die ist aber nicht offen. Durch Portal reist man quer durch die Warhammerwelt, ohne zusammenhang zur Welt. Dann sieht man Orte, die mehr als unpassend umgesetzt sind.
Die klasse ist zwar Teil der Armee, wird aber ohne Ausrüstung in den Krieg geschickt und kauft sich die Ausrüstung erst für Geld bei der Armee?
Die Warcamps sind so abgeschlossen und wie bei Guild Wars die Aussenposten.
Man kämpft im RVR um Ziele, die man noch nie gehört hat oder von den man net mal wusste, dass sie wichtig sind.
Trifft auf keinen Lorehelden und wenn stehen sie nur rum. 
Also an sich ... naja die Welt wirkt seltsam zusammen gesetzt. Man fühlt sich nicht richtig seinem Volk zugehörig. Da eben keine so richtige Verbindung geschaffen ist und als Hochelf liest man keine Questtexte mehr. Spätestens nach der PQ, wo man die Kiste greift ... da hört man dann auf.


----------



## tonygt (1. August 2009)

Ich muss sagen das War sich seit dem Patch angenehmer spielen lässt auch wenn ich meinen Derben Schaden als Sorc hinterhertrauere. 
Aber okay es war defenitiv zu derb was ich aber jetzt von viele Leuten gehört hab und auch schon erlebt habe ist das der aoe schaden vom Sorc blanced ist aber der vom Bw ist immer noch sehr hoch ein kleines Beispiel:
Bw springt im Praag Sz in 10 Zerstörungs Leute rein natürlich mit Unterstützung von anderen Ordlern nach etwa 10 sec liegen alle 10 Zerstörungs Leute tot am boden.
Etwas ähnliches habe ich selbst noch nie von einem Sorc gesehen. Meiner meihnung nach ist der schaden von Bws noch zu hoch. Derzeit ist eh sehr frustrierend auf Zerstörungs Seite auf Drakenwald zu spielen da man eigentlich nur noch auf die Fresse bekommt ich weiß nicht ob das Spiel nicht doch total Unbalanced ist oder wir auf einmal so eine schwemme von Ordlern seit der Averland Auflösung haben.
Fast immer wenn ich mal guck ob im orvr was geht ist Ordnung dabei irgendwas zu Locken sie schaffens dann zwar auch immer bis zur Festung weiter kommen sie aber nie. Warum auch immer?
Wenn man sich das Verhätnis von Siegen und Niederlagen aus der sicht eines Zerstörungsspielers auf Drakenwald anguckt.
Kann man nur sagen* OLOLOL ORDNUNG IST SO OWERPOWERD NERF PLX*


----------



## baldus0r (4. August 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> Fast immer wenn ich mal guck ob im orvr was geht ist Ordnung dabei irgendwas zu Locken sie schaffens dann zwar auch immer bis zur Festung weiter kommen sie aber nie. Warum auch immer?
> Wenn man sich das Verhätnis von Siegen und Niederlagen aus der sicht eines Zerstörungsspielers auf Drakenwald anguckt.
> Kann man nur sagen* OLOLOL ORDNUNG IST SO OWERPOWERD NERF PLX*



/sign

Muss dazu aber sagen, es liegt daran, dass die ordnung sich organisiert. Die krassen Order gilden von Drakenwald haben sich mit denen von Averland zusammen getan und versuchen noch möglichst viele andere ins boot zu holen! Un das die nur bis zu den FEstungen kommen stimt auch nicht, die überrenen uns wenn sie lust drauf haben.
Erst gestern wieder Burgbelagerung im T4 mit 3 Kts Destros...
Bis dann das Scenario % + geplänkel % stimmte für den lock. In einer roten flut stürmten gefühlte 200 Ordler aus der ostburg und rollen einmal über die karte bis in unsere burg. Hat keine 10 minuten gedauert dann war die ausgebaute und gedeffte burg platt. -> lock für order

selbstredend war die serverperformance wieder unterirdisch

Ich finde zwar wie oben erwähnt den bw nach wie vor stärker als den sorc aber sehr viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


spiele selber einen schwarzork und ich kann wieder eine weile im zerg schwimmen und meinen dd beschützen um die bws niederzumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
allerdings die masse machts! bei besagten burgraid war ich in der tankmauer und instant down! 10300 hp und 1000 wiederstand und resistence halfen da auch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (4. August 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen das War sich seit dem Patch angenehmer spielen lässt auch wenn ich meinen Derben Schaden als Sorc hinterhertrauere.
> Aber okay es war defenitiv zu derb was ich aber jetzt von viele Leuten gehört hab und auch schon erlebt habe ist das der aoe schaden vom Sorc blanced ist aber der vom Bw ist immer noch sehr hoch ein kleines Beispiel:
> Bw springt im Praag Sz in 10 Zerstörungs Leute rein natürlich mit Unterstützung von anderen Ordlern nach etwa 10 sec liegen alle 10 Zerstörungs Leute tot am boden.
> Etwas ähnliches habe ich selbst noch nie von einem Sorc gesehen. Meiner meihnung nach ist der schaden von Bws noch zu hoch. Derzeit ist eh sehr frustrierend auf Zerstörungs Seite auf Drakenwald zu spielen da man eigentlich nur noch auf die Fresse bekommt ich weiß nicht ob das Spiel nicht doch total Unbalanced ist oder wir auf einmal so eine schwemme von Ordlern seit der Averland Auflösung haben.
> ...



Och am Sonntag war glaube ich waren wir in der Unvermeidlichen und hatten schon 95% bei Step 1 ... fast hätte es für Step 2 gereicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Das Ordnung Überpowert wäre halte ich aber für ein starkes Gerücht. Ich bekomme oft genug derbe von Zerstörungsspielern den Hintern versohlt die wissen was sie tun.
Ich denke sowieso das Zusammenspiel der Spieler (neben der Anzahl) ist entscheidend. An Fertigkeiten der einzelnen Klassen geben sich beide Seiten nix. Darum kann ich die 'WAR-ist-so-unbalanced'-Schreier einfach nicht verstehen. Sicher ein paar kleine Anpassungen mag die eine oder andere Klasse brauchen, aber so schlimm wie immer alle tun ist es nicht.

MfG Michael


----------



## DerTingel (4. August 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Darum kann ich die 'WAR-ist-so-unbalanced'-Schreier einfach nicht verstehen. Sicher ein paar kleine Anpassungen mag die eine oder andere Klasse brauchen, aber so schlimm wie immer alle tun ist es nicht.



naja, wenn man schon seit release (fast nem jahr) eine gimp klasse spielt und man mit jedem balance patch noch schlechter gemacht wird während die op klassen weiterhin op bleiben, dann kann ich schon verstehen dass die leute sich beschweren. 
mythic hats balancing eben nicht drauf. balancing bei mythic sieht so aus, dass die eh schon schwachen klassen noch schwächer werden, damit alle irgendwann anfangen fotm zu twinken. dann gibt es nurnoch 3-4klassen die gespielt werden, und das balancing wird erheblich einfacher.
mfg


----------



## BBK (4. August 2009)

baldus0r schrieb:


> Ich finde zwar wie oben erwähnt den bw nach wie vor stärker als den sorc aber sehr viel besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sorc ist keineswegs stärker als der BW. Die Klassen sind gleichgut. Es kommt eigentlich nur auf den Spieler an, der dahinter steckt und dessen Gruppe. Auf beiden Seiten gibt es wenige, die es können und viele, die es nicht können. Wenn die vielen, die es nicht können auf die wenigen treffen, die es können, dann gibts aufs Maul. Ganz normale Sache. Dann davon zu sprechen, dass die eine Klasse stärker wäre als die andere, ist Schwachsinn. Das sieht man dann, wenn die, die es können, aufeinander treffen.


----------



## Salute (4. August 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> naja, wenn man schon seit release (fast nem jahr) eine gimp klasse spielt und man mit jedem balance patch noch schlechter gemacht wird während die op klassen weiterhin op bleiben, dann kann ich schon verstehen dass die leute sich beschweren.
> mythic hats balancing eben nicht drauf. balancing bei mythic sieht so aus, dass die eh schon schwachen klassen noch schwächer werden, damit alle irgendwann anfangen fotm zu twinken. dann gibt es nurnoch 3-4klassen die gespielt werden, und das balancing wird erheblich einfacher.
> mfg



So schauts aus.


----------



## tonygt (4. August 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> naja, wenn man schon seit release (fast nem jahr) eine gimp klasse spielt und man mit jedem balance patch noch schlechter gemacht wird während die op klassen weiterhin op bleiben, dann kann ich schon verstehen dass die leute sich beschweren.
> mythic hats balancing eben nicht drauf. balancing bei mythic sieht so aus, dass die eh schon schwachen klassen noch schwächer werden, damit alle irgendwann anfangen fotm zu twinken. dann gibt es nurnoch 3-4klassen die gespielt werden, und das balancing wird erheblich einfacher.
> mfg



Hmm irgendwie muss ich grad an WoW denken da sahs so aus wie du das beschreibst- Na klar gibts einige Klasse die Schwächer sind als andere einige Klasse haben jetzt auch nochmal an dem Aoe nerf gelitten mehr als einige andere aber trotzdem ist und bleibt die Balance in War deutlich besser als in anderen MMOs die ich kenne.


----------



## baldus0r (4. August 2009)

schlimm man darf hier nicht seine meinung äußern wird man direkt angemacht.

DAS IST MEINE MEINUNG BASTA!

Du nennst ja nichtmal gründe... klar ich habe sowohl sorc als auch nen bw angezockt ist gleich denke ich

ABER

rein subjektiv betrachtet sind die ordis öfter mit bws unterwegs als bei destro die sorc
auch mir fällt auf wenn ne eine bombergruppe bei mir im scen ist ... gibt kein loot und keine kills

aber nicht selten bestehen die gruppen der order 1/3 bw 1/3 heiler  und 1/3 tanks und bei uns... naja mangelt es des öfteren an heilung bzw an heilern mit übersicht.
aoe heal spammen alleine is schlecht wenn man dabei nicht mitbekommt wer grade an kritischen fights beteiligt ist. in miener stamm geht das natürlich alles klar aber random kannste vergessen....

allgemein würden mich statistiken intressieren wie zb um 20:00 auf beiden seiten die karrierenverteilungen sind.


----------



## OldboyX (4. August 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hmm irgendwie muss ich grad an WoW denken da sahs so aus wie du das beschreibst- Na klar gibts einige Klasse die Schwächer sind als andere einige Klasse haben jetzt auch nochmal an dem Aoe nerf gelitten mehr als einige andere aber trotzdem ist und bleibt die Balance in War deutlich besser als in anderen MMOs die ich kenne.



Das denke ich nicht. WAR hat ein viel deutlicheres Ungleichgewicht als viele andere Spiele. Aber über WAR Balancing kann man im Grunde nichts sagen. Jegliches PVP, dass man in WAR hat passiert in zu großen Gruppen, wo Assisttrains usw. mehr Gewicht haben als individuelle Klassen. Diskussionen kann man auch keine darüber führen, da sowieso nur lapidar auf "WAR hat nur Schere Stein Papier Balance" verwiesen wird, was immer dann gilt, wenn eine Klasse einer anderen hoffnungslos unterlegen ist.

Lustigerweise gibt es nichtmal Duelle, denn dann würde sich wohl herausstellen, dass manche Klassen bei "Schere Stein Papier" durchgefallen sind und einfach ein toter Schwamm sind ^^


----------



## EisblockError (4. August 2009)

Das ungleichgewicht enstand wie ich es schon vor nem halben Jahr vorrausgesagt habe:

die Klassen sind nicht gleich.

Denn Leute aus der Materie (Pen-Paper) Werden wohl eher zu Zwerg, Ork und vorallem Mensch und Chaos greifen als zu anderen.

Da es aber mehr Klassen bei den Menschen gibt und Orcfans oft keine Gobos spielen wollen gibt es schonmal weniger Heiler bei den Destros, da die Orcs keine Heiler haben.

Dann gibt es auchnoch Leute, die aus irgendeinem Grund Hochelfen gut finden, entweder ihnen macht das hässliche Design nichts aus, sie haben eine Elfen Tabletop Armee oder sie haben Angsat vor dem dunklen (denn die Menschen sind schon ziemlich Düster im Vergleich zu anderen).


Meine 2. Wahl wäre nämlich ein Mensch gewesen, da Leute die sich mit Tabletop auskennen und vorallem Leute, die so wie ich auch eine W40k Space Marienes/Imperuims Armee haben Menschen einfach cool finden müssen.

Selbst wenn die Spielerzahlen sich auf manchen Servern ausgeglichen haben, das Klassenverhältniss wird weiterhin für eine große Destro/Order unbalance zu gunsten der Ordnung bleiben.


Hinzugefügt:

Ich hab langsam das Gefühl WAR ist nur ein Riesiges 1k winter aus WoW, mit BR ohne cd und Kollision, denn das einzige an WAR das als Heiler Spaßmacht sind einfach Keepraids, weil man da im Vergleich zu offenen Kämpfen nicht die ganze Zeit mit rezzen beschäftigt ist.

Ausserdem hat WAR das Problem dass WoW vor einiger Zeit auch hatte:

Burst Dmg> All.

Ich bin zwar erst 33, werde aber von nem lv 40 BW als DoC ge 2hittet.

Während Singöetargetklassen zwar viel Dmg machen kann ich da wenigstens noch Gegenheilen, gegen 2 Fette Crits kann man aber nix amchen.

Generell ist PvP zwischen lev 32 und 39 das schlechteste, das ich seit langem in einem Spiel gesehen habe.

Wo sie noch groß anpreisen dass man ab lv 1 RvR machen kann ist zwischen diesen lv fehlanzeige.
Man liegt die meiste Zeit im Dreck da Equip zu OP ist.


----------



## Astravall (4. August 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> naja, wenn man schon seit release (fast nem jahr) eine gimp klasse spielt und man mit jedem balance patch noch schlechter gemacht wird während die op klassen weiterhin op bleiben, dann kann ich schon verstehen dass die leute sich beschweren.
> mythic hats balancing eben nicht drauf. balancing bei mythic sieht so aus, dass die eh schon schwachen klassen noch schwächer werden, damit alle irgendwann anfangen fotm zu twinken. dann gibt es nurnoch 3-4klassen die gespielt werden, und das balancing wird erheblich einfacher.
> mfg



Was sind denn bitte Gimp-Klassen ... nenn mal eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.  Du meinst die Leute die schreien IHRE Klasse wäre scheiße und nur alle anderen sind überpowert?
Schade, dass da nie jemand wirklich objektiv ran gehen kann.
Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl jeder versteht unter 'gebalanced' etwas anderes ... nämlich genau dann wenn die eigene Klasse alles andere weghaut. DANN ist es gebalanced 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Michael


----------



## heretik (4. August 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Was sind denn bitte Gimp-Klassen ... nenn mal eine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und abermals muss ich dir, lieber Astravall, leider sagen, dass man die Klappe hinsichtlich Balancing und OP-Klassen lieber nur halbweit aufreißen sollte, wenn man die zwei wohl stärksten Klassen in der Signatur führt.

Mir ist schon klar, dass dir gegnerische Klassen nicht schwach genug sein können, aber tatsächlich zu behaupten dass ein Magus oder ein Schwarzgardist auch nur ansatzweise das Machtniveau eines BW oder eines WP erreichen ist entweder einfach extrem uninformiert oder halt einfach ne unschöne Mischung aus Spott und Hohn.

Derzeit ragen die gepanzerten AE-Heiler und die Glaskanonen einfach ne halbe Meile über dem Rest des Pöbels raus ... wobei die Nahkampfklassen ganz unten in der Nahrungskette stehen, da sie dummerweise an ihre Gegner ranmüssen und somit das gleiche Ziel wie der moderne BW verfolgen.

Meine Klasse muss nicht alles weghauen, Gott bewahre ... aber ich würde es begrüßen, wenn die Spieler mit dem höchsten Schadens- und Kill-Output auf dem Schlachtfeld dazu ein bisschen mehr machen müssten als auf ihren Gegner zurennen und auf eine Taste zu drücken.


----------



## Astravall (4. August 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Und abermals muss ich dir, lieber Astravall, leider sagen, dass man die Klappe hinsichtlich Balancing und OP-Klassen lieber nur halbweit aufreißen sollte, wenn man die zwei wohl stärksten Klassen in der Signatur führt.
> 
> Mir ist schon klar, dass dir gegnerische Klassen nicht schwach genug sein können, aber tatsächlich zu behaupten dass ein Magus oder ein Schwarzgardist auch nur ansatzweise das Machtniveau eines BW oder eines WP erreichen ist entweder einfach extrem uninformiert oder halt einfach ne unschöne Mischung aus Spott und Hohn.
> 
> ...



Wie gut dass ich NUR Sigmar und Feuerzauberer spiele gell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. ist ja nicht so dass ich 10 verscheidene Twinks habe die meisten davon 20+. Momentan spiele ich ganz gerne einen Weißen Löwen mit dem ich auch erst mal an den Feind ran muss.

Als Sigmar und Feuerzauberer werde ich oft genug von Feinden die Wissen was sie tun gesilenced, Niedergeschlagen und dann wegassistet ohne dass ich groß was dagegen machen kann.
Und wo der Sigmar als Nahkampfheiler nun an der oberen Kette noch stehen soll, wo der Buch reg 1. gekürzt wurde und zum 2. beim Zaubern gar nicht mehr Zorn aufbaut. 
Aber bitte verbreitet weiter die Mär vom '1Tasten4theWin'-Feuerzauberer/Sigmar.

Nur weil der Magus nun nicht die absoluten Schadensspitzen raus haut wie ein Feuerzauberer ist er also gleich Gimp? Dafür jagt er sich nicht ständig selber in die Luft ... ich weiss ja nicht ob du schon mal 40ger Zauberer gespielt hast und das lustig findest mit Pech bei jeden Zauber den du wirkst dir 750 Schaden rein zu drücken. Trotzdem kann auch ein Magus nicht gerade wenig Schaden machen.
Was macht denn den Schwarzen Gardisten mehr zum Gimp als einen Eisenbrecher? Hält er weniger aus? Weniger schaden? Weniger Utility? Na wenn ihr meint. Ich sag ja schon nix mehr ... Chaosbarbar, Magus, Schwarzer Gardist ... alles Gimps. 

MfG Michael


----------



## heretik (4. August 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Was macht denn den Schwarzen Gardisten mehr zum Gimp als einen Eisenbrecher? Hält er weniger aus? Weniger schaden? Weniger Utility? Na wenn ihr meint. Ich sag ja schon nix mehr ... Chaosbarbar, Magus, Schwarzer Gardist ... alles Gimps.



Das Tragische an der Sache ist, dass ich bei dir wirklich langsam glaube, dass die Frage ernst gemeint und nicht sarkastisch ist. Gibt wohl tatsächlich ne Menge Leute da draußen, die der Meinung sind, die Unmengen von WP und BW hauen nur wegen ihrem überirdischen Skill so dermaßen aufs Eisen.


----------



## Hragoth (4. August 2009)

Feuerzauberer können garnix! 
Gestern ist mir im T1 einer begegnet, als ich mit meinem Zelot unterwegs war, der 3 Stufen höher als ich war.
Nach paar Minütchen lag er dann tot neben mir. :]


----------



## Salute (4. August 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Das Tragische an der Sache ist, dass ich bei dir wirklich langsam glaube, dass die Frage ernst gemeint und nicht sarkastisch ist. Gibt wohl tatsächlich ne Menge Leute da draußen, die der Meinung sind, die Unmengen von WP und BW hauen nur wegen ihrem überirdischen Skill so dermaßen aufs Eisen.




/sign


Also wer der Meinung ist das ein schwarzer Gardist = Eisenbrecher, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen. Mit Magus kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber zu behaupten das der BW mühseelig zu spielen ist genauso dreißt wie der Tankvergleich.


----------



## DerTingel (4. August 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hmm irgendwie muss ich grad an WoW denken da sahs so aus wie du das beschreibst- Na klar gibts einige Klasse die Schwächer sind als andere einige Klasse haben jetzt auch nochmal an dem Aoe nerf gelitten mehr als einige andere aber trotzdem ist und bleibt die Balance in War deutlich besser als in anderen MMOs die ich kenne.



dann will ich nicht wissen, welche mmo´s du kennst...die mmo´s die ich kenne, waren zu keiner zeit so unbalanced wie es WAR seit etlichen monaten ist.



Astravall schrieb:


> Was sind denn bitte Gimp-Klassen ... nenn mal eine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mein lieber astravall...du solltest mal was an deinem gedächtnis arbeiten, diese frage habe ich dir schon etliche male beantwortet, und du bist nie drauf eingegangen.
und was du wohl auch nicht verstehst, balance bedeutet auch dass ALLE klassen die gleiche berechtigung auf dem schlachtfeld haben. das ist nunmal nicht gegeben. 
gimpklassen: z.b. der magus. ui, er war anfangs fotm weil man ALLES in der umgebung ziehen konnte. joa, nur konnte er sonst nichts. nach dem ae nerf kann er noch weniger, und das staubsaugen ist auch sinnlos geworden. 
zelot, ebenfalls eine gimpklasse...er kann nichts besser als die anderen heiler. 
cb, ebenfalls eine gimpklasse. 
und was du über den siggi sagst...sorry, totaler bullshit. entweder kannst du nicht spielen, oder du stellst dich dumm. dass der nerf der grp heilung dem siggi weniger ausmacht als allen anderen heilern ist dir nicht bewusst oder? ich erkläre es dir, auch wenn du es anscheinend nicht verstehen willst...
der siggi hat mittlere rüstung, also stört es ihn weniger als einen zeloten oder shami dass er nach dem nerf näher an seiner grp stehen muss und wenn auf ihn eingeprügelt wird. 
der siggi hat einen ae detaunt, also können 5 leute auf ihn einprügeln und er bekommen von ALLEN 50% weniger schaden, während der zelot nur einen single detaunt hat. 
der siggi hat eine erheblich kürzere castzeit für seine grp heilung, was ihm gleich mehrere vorteile gegenüber den eigentlichen fernheilern bringt: er wird nichtmal ansatzweise so oft und so viel zurückgesetzt wie z.b. der zelot oder der shami und er kann viel schneller auf dmg reagieren. seine heilung ist schon lange durch, während die fernheiler noch lange weitercasten. 
der siggi kann sein flüchten anschmeissen aber trotzdem weiterheilen. 

so, reicht dir das endlich? oder bist du vielleicht nicht in der lage das zu verstehen? soll ichs dir aufmalen? oder wie in der waldorfschule vortanzen damit du es endlich verstehst? 
oder kommen evtl auch mal ein paar vernünftige antworten von dir, die nicht vollständig an den haaren herbei gezogen wurden? 
und was du zum bw schreibst...ebenfalls totaler bullshit. solltest dir mal n vernünftigen heiler anschaffen. "mein bw bombt sich immer selber weg". sorry, dann können du und deine grp einfach nicht spielen. den dmg den sorc/bw an sich selber machen ist total lächerlich und fällt bei dem meta absolut nicht ins gewicht. deshalb ist das argument, dass er ja mehr schaden machen muss da er sich ja selber welchen zufügt total nichtig. des weiteren muss der magus noch näher ran an seine ziele als der bw. 
in der hoffnung, dass auch dir mal ein licht aufgeht. 
mfg

&#8364;: nochmal zur balance allgemein und meiner aussage dass balance bedeutet, dass alle klassen die gleiche berechtigung auf dem schlachtfeld haben. warst du schonmal beim geierfürsten? dann schau dir mal an, was der boss 3-5 für einen debuff verteilt, und welcher destro heiler ihn NICHT entfernen kann. 
und nun sag du mir, wieso man bei diesen bosskämpfen n zeloten mitnehmen sollte, wenns mit shami (der ebenfalls den widerstand senken kann für das seelengefäß) und jünger (der die komplette grp mithilfe seiner moral vom debuff befreit) 1000mal einfacher ist. mythic hat mal wieder auf ganzer linie versagt weil sie absolut keine ahnung von ihren klassen haben.


----------



## Adalfried (4. August 2009)

Gibt ne Menge die das Gefühl bekommen richtig und die Lösung von Mythic kann doch nicht heißen.
Schaden hoch oder runter an einer fähigkeit und dann auf einmal ändern sie ne Pulse Zeit oder Reduzieren Schaden, nehmen den CD und die AP kosten runter?
Also die haben gar kein Gefühl für Fähigkeiten. Es gibt so viele Stat veränderen skills, dass es der Hammer ist und da wird nicht gefeilcht. Nein der Schaden ist das wichtigste an einer fähigkeit um sie einzusetzen? Wozu geh ich in ein Mastery? Damit ich 3 Fähigkeiten daraus bekommen, nein dass meine Skills besser werden. Aber in den wenigsten Fällen ändert sich was an den wirklich interssanten Dingen fürs PVP.

DPS ist im PVP völlig unwichtig oder besser gesagt, ist nicht ausschlaggebend für eine Fähigkeit. Ausschlaggebend sind etliche Faktoren. Erstens einsatz Häufigkeit, die wird als DPS beim Char sichtbar, nicht an der DPS der Fähigkeit selbst. Das ist oft nicht das Problem.
Ein Feuerball der 1000 Schaden macht (zahl ist mal erfunden) und 3 Sek Cast braucht, ist nicht so Gefährlich im PVP wie ein Spruch der nur 500 Schaden macht, aber 1.5 Sek Cast Zeit. Die DPS Der fähigkeit Nackt gesehen ist gleich, die Wirkung der Fähigkeit ist völlig unterschiedlich.

Mythic hat es bei kaum einer Klasse wirklich drauf, genau dass zu erkennen. Schaden hoch und Schaden runter, ist die Lösung? Aber wenn ich jetzt bei dem 1000 Schadens Feuerball, denn Schaden runter nehmen, die AP kosten und die Castzeit, kann es passieren, dass die DPS des Spruches gleich bleiben.

Bei den Debuffmeer, hat Mythic sich ein eigen Tor Geschossen. Gruppen intern ist Buffen Möglich, debuffen ist sogar auf NSC möglich, heilen nicht etc.
Damit steht man doch bissel Doof da. Debuffs gibt es in AE Form vom Schwerti und Schwarzork und die mit singledebuffs schauen aus der Wäsche und wenn man dann noch Mastery höher hat, hat man sogar den besseren Debuff? Also die Stats sollten alle mal angepasst werden und nicht mehr vom Mastery Abhängig, damit entstehen schon einige Lücken nicht mehr, die jetzt da sind.
Man könnte dann mehr an REichweite ändern bei Auren, CD und Wirkungsdauer bei Single und AE Debuffs und Betroffene Anzahl von Mitspielern bei AE. Damit könnte man mehr Balanced schafen, als mit jedem großen Patch den Schaden zu erhöhen oder zu Verringern, dass ändert nichts an den Klassen selbst.
Dann sollte Mythic mal anfangen zu patchen und net Wochen um Wochen nur reden und erzählen und am Ende, einen großen Patch bringen nur mit der Hälfte drin? Da fragt man sich, was sie eigentlich mit ihrer ganzen Zeit machen?

Mythic schläft wirklich und verpasst einiges an Chancen und weiß, dass sowas wie Aoin kommt etc. Aber mit Event Patches und Content, halten sie keine Kunden. Sie müssen mal Anfangen, wirklich die Klassen zu Patchen, die Festungen umzubauen, das RVR spannender und Abwechslungsreicher zu gestalten und überhaupt mal bissel was am Endgame RVR ändern. Aber das geht ja nun schon ewig so. 

Nein WAR hat kein Balanced! WOW hat es auch nicht großartig, obwohl Blizzard es sehr gut im Griff hat. Denn Blizzard weiß, wo die Fähigkeiten wirklich ihr potenzial haben und Begründet auch mal ihre Änderungen richtig. Sie geben auch zu, dass Dinge nicht so laufen, wie sie eben Laufen. Etwas ehrlichkeit von Mythic Seite, wäre doch super und nicht immer "Wir Schauen uns die Klassen an".
Es gibt ein großes Balanced Problem. Das bekommt Mythic aber nur in den Griff wenn sie 

A : nur ein Pool einführen! AP eben und weg von diesen Sonderstellungen der Mechanikpoolklassen

B : die Mastery deutlich mehr auf CD, Schaden, Wirkungsdauer, Wirkungszeit und Reichweite oder Betroffe Anzahl von Spieler/NSC eingehen lassen und nicht so ein Wirrwar aus +Stat und -Stat, dass einige Klassen nie zum Zuge kommen.

C : die Tanks wirklich härter machen, zwar den Avoid runter nehmen. Aber die Stats so anpassen, dass kein Avoid mehr verändert wird, durch hohe Stats. Sondern das die Klasse selbst über Toggleskills oder über Selbstbuffs, eben kurzzeitig Avoid reduzieren kann oder über Debuffs am Gegner, für seine eigenen Sprüche oder im geringn Mass für andere. Nicht wie es jetzt ist, dass Stärke auch noch den Avoid vom Gegner verringert. Ihre Stat Mechanik ist mehr als Schrott. Dadurch natürlich überall den Avoid anpassen und vielleicht bei einigen Klassen hoch nehmen (Stoffies und Leichte Rüstungsträger) und bei Schildklassen und Tanks eben rutner nehmen. Damit diese net zu hoch kommen und dauer Avoiden. Natürlich haben diese auch Skills zum Avoid hochpushen, sowie eben dann jede Klasse sowas hat. Damit brauch man auch net mehr diese ewigen AE CC. Es sollte nur Single CC geben, dann könnte man die Immunitäten runter nehmen und viel mehr über die dauer von CC reden und anpassen, als mit Immunitäten Tanks in den Schatten stellen.

D : Sie Anfangen mehr Items zu machen, die auch deultich mehr Stats ansprechen udn das nicht nur über Marken, auch über Einfluss und nicht nur 1 Item von 4, wenn man es genau nimmt 1 von 2. Also einfach ne Auswahl an Items und fertig und man gibt dafür halt Rufpunkte aus, anstatt Gold oder zum Gold oder sonst was. ABer nicht so ... naja pro T gibt es 3 Rufgegenstände. Sondern die T Belohnungen zusammen fassen und mehr Handhaben wie Items, eben so viele verschiedene. DAbei natürlich auch alternativen zum langweiligen 0815 T Set. Halt mal Schilde in Verschiedenen Formen und Farben, sowie natürlich viele Stat Anpassungen an Rüstungen/Waffen etc.
Heiler, Damage, Tank oder mehr Überleben oder mehr Burst etc. Halt einfach bissel Schauen. 

E : Denn Klassen richtige Aufgaben geben und jeder Klasse Aufgaben geben. Im Burgraid sieht man es gut, außer an der Ramme hat der Tank nichts zu tun und andere Meele DDs kommen durch die Hintertür? Abschaffen von diesen Fähigkeiten und redesign. Mein Gott, sind diese Fähigkeiten falsch gewesen, da reist niemand Mythic das Bein ab. Aber besser so ändern, als nie und sagen dass man es weiß, aber nichts machen.
Also halt mehr in den Punkt hin. Das einige Klassen passive Skills mit bringen, wenn sie halt Maschinen Bedienen erhöhen sie die Offensive oder Deffensive. Das sich Tanks und Meeles an die Tore stämmen können und den Rammenschaden reduzieren oder das man eben Wurf Bomben bekommt oder Leichte Kanonen/Musketten, um eben auf den Feind zu ballern. Leitern oder Wurfharken um auf die Mauern zu kommen etc. So das eben das Tor ein Schwachpunkt ist, aber auch die Mauer an Bedeutungen gewinnen. Oft wartet der Feind beim Boss und sprengt die Rampe? Das kann es doch auch net sein. Viele Wege gibt es nach innen, nur im Thronraum ist dann der Boss und der ist groß genug, dass man dort eben auch richtig kämpfen kann. Dabei sollte natürlich der Boss etc. stark sein.

F : Spawnpunkte im Open RVR häufen und Abhängig von den BOs machen und der Burg. Mit vielleicht Respawntresourcen, die pro gestorben verbraucht werden udn sich mit den BOs erhöhen, so wie halt AV eben. Der Punkt da kann man in der Burg Respawnspoints einführen udn der Verteidiger kann mutiger werden, aber der Angreifer kann die BOs auch aktiver nutzen.

Das ganze Problem ist bei WAR, dass viele Klassen einfach keine Bedeutung mehr haben. Durch den "AE" Nerf Patch, der so einfach war, dass er hätte so mit den Ländern der Toten kommen können, haben vielleicht gewisse Klassen wieder bissel gewonnen. Es ändert aber nichts daran, dass es immernoch ein Problem mit AE gibt. Das liegt einfach daran, dass Mythic so viel AEs hat und viel weniger Single Fähigkeiten und die AEs haben oft net mal CDs? Wer Spikebuilds bei Guild Wars kennt, weiß was AE SChaden ist und er kennt auch den Nachteil dieser Builds. Proter gibt es in WAR nicht, Klassen die andere kurzzeitigen Schützen können. Alle Heiler haben 1 und das selbe Schild, außer Sigi und Kollege, die haben es als AE, mit etwas weniger Absort Schaden? Bitte ... das sind Probleme die muss mal Mythic angehen und redesignen im Notfall. Ich meine Mythic hat mit DAoC doch Erfahrungen gemacht, wollen die davon nichts nutzen?


----------



## Brummbör (4. August 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Wie gut dass ich NUR Sigmar und Feuerzauberer spiele gell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie spielst du den löwen? wächter skillung?


----------



## Shagkul (4. August 2009)

Was WAR wirklich kaputt macht und mir den Spaß raubt, ist oftmals diese unintelligente Spielweise.

Nicht nur das die Leute sich mit ihren Klassen nicht befassen, sondern das sie förmlich Kamikaze mäßig damit umgehen, da das Rezzen im Kampf ja eh möglich ist. Das dabei aber wichtiger Heal flöten geht, wird total vergessen.

Genauso diese schrecklichen Einzelaktionen, bei einer simplen Burgeroberung. Einfach mal schnell allein auf den Held klopfen als nicht Tank, umfallen und wieder einen Heiler damit beschäftigen das unnütze Leben zu retten.

Wenn jeder nur ein bisschen mitdenkt und nur mal anfängt simpelste Spielmechaniken zu verstehen. Dann wird man sehen wie schnell man wahre Wunder bewirkt, auch mal mit weniger Leuten und wie der Spielspaß plötzlich drastisch nach oben geht. 

Niederlagen gehören zu einem Spiel dazu und sind oft sehr Spannend gehalten bis zum Schluss. Aber durch Dummheit verursachte Niederlagen sind einfach nur anstrengend und nerven raubend!!

Gruß Shagkul


----------

